#ubuntu-no 2011-08-29
<Berge> si-m1: Du spurte om 403er på no.a.u.c. http://dpaste.com/604406/
<Berge> si-m1: Mye galt for tiden. En haug admins klager på det samme.
<Berge> si-m1: (Adminer for andre speil, altså.)
<si-m1> ah
<si-m1> jau, er vel noen som bare hadde fikset det manuelt på .se.
<xt> ♥ se
<xt> virker alltid
<xt> i motsetning til .no :)
<Berge> Nei, den virker bare før .no gjør det (-:
<Berge> Siden det er lag mellom dem.
 * xt får alltid 404 på .no
<xt> men det er jo mulig min proxyfail, men dog funker se
<Berge> 404!
<Berge> Det er ikke så vanlig.
<Berge> Det er jo 403 som er det ordinære problemet.
<si-m1> $ lsb_release -r
<si-m1> Release:        11.10
<si-m1> woho
<si-m1> (anbefales ikke om man bruker nvidia og unity)
<xt> si-m1: men fekk du fiksa det?
<xt> nvidia?
<xt> kva var problemet?
<si-m1> virker som det er accelstuff som er litt buggy
<si-m1> virket men var latterlig tregt
<si-m1> så går kanskje hvis man skrur av desktop effects
<si-m1> kan seff være noe spesifikt til min installasjon også, den begynner å dra på åra
<xt> får teste på leketøyslapopten i kveld
<xt> need cooker feeling
<xt> back
<si-m1> yez
<silverarrow_> har noen peiling på hva NAT issues er ?
<citoyen> kontekst?
<citoyen> generelt: NAT = network address translation
<silverarrow_> problemer med transmission
<silverarrow_> muligens settings
<jo-erlend> silverarrow_, andre folk på internet vet bare hvordan de skal kommunisere med routeren din. Alt bak routeren er helt usynlig for dem, så routeren din må konfigureres til å videresende trafikk til riktig maskin i ditt nettverk. Noen routere kan gjøre det automatisk, ellers må du gjøre det selv.
<silverarrow_> routeren er den hvite boksen fra telenor?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<silverarrow_> ok
<silverarrow_> håper denne kan gjøre det autumatisk
<silverarrow_> :-|
<jo-erlend> silverarrow_, du kan prøve å huke av for "bruk upnp" under nettverk i Transmissions brukervalg.
<silverarrow_> den er avmerket
<jo-erlend> hvis du fremdeles har problemer med NAT da, så må du gjøre det manuelt. Det er ikke så vanskelig, men du må vite IP-adressen til din PC og hvilken port du bruker i Transmission.
<silverarrow_> bør jeg merke av for "open random port every time transmission starts" ?
<jo-erlend> du kan velge port selv.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow_, det må du _ikke_ bruke når du konfigurerer.
<silverarrow_> nå har det ene dokumented begynt å l aste ned
<silverarrow_> men port er fremdeles "closed" når jeg tester
<jo-erlend> ja, du kan laste ned uten å åpne noen porter, men da kan ikke andre koble til deg, så det går ofte tregere.
<silverarrow_> jeg må finne på n oe
<silverarrow_> takk for infoen
<jo-erlend> det pleier å være ganske enkelt å konfigurere port forwarding i en router.
<geirha> Du må enten bruke upnp, eller videreføre port, men ikke gjør begge deler samtidig.
<geirha> I alle fall i Transmission 2.33 feiler det
<silverarrow_> det er vel den jeg har
<silverarrow_> jeg holdt nesten på å skifte til µtorrent, den har vært problemfri før
<jo-erlend> det høres rart ut.
<silverarrow_> jeg har i hvert fall aldri tenkt over det
<geirha> Du kan åpne loggvinduet og se hva som går galt
<geirha> Ligger under Hjelp-menyen hvis jeg ikke husker feil
<silverarrow_> ja, den er der
<silverarrow_> men altså; porforwarding
<silverarrow_> port
<jo-erlend> ja, når du kobler til tjenester, så kobler du til en port på en adresse. For eksempel hvis du skal lese vg, så kobler du vil www.vg.no:80, men siden standard for www er å bruke port 80, så  behøver du ikke å si det. Men når du har et NATet nettverk, så har du bare én offentlig IP. Det betyr at du også bare har én av hver port og alle tilhører routeren din. Derfor må du si at for eksempel all trafikk som kommer til rout
<jo-erlend> eren på port 80 skal sendes til 192.0.0.10 på en viss port. Det betyr også at du bare kan ha én webserver uten å måtte bruke porten i adressen.
<jo-erlend> så du trenger å vite hvilken IP-adresse PCen din har i lokalnettet ditt og hvilken port Transmission bruker. Så konfigurerer du routeren din til å videresende trafikk til den samme porten til den IPen.
<silverarrow> noen som vet om man kan laste  ned fra nrk?
<silverarrow> det er jo en medie player stream?
<silverarrow> youtube-dl funker i hvert fall ikke
 * silverarrow henger på dørklokken leeeeenge 
 * silverarrow lurer på om noen er hjemme i det hele tatt
<jo-erlend> heh... Har du rota bort nøkkelen?
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> fant et puppy linux rom
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<silverarrow> eller channel
<jo-erlend> heh, helt uten sammenheng med at du har rotet bort nøkkelen din, altså?
<silverarrow> ja, vel, når ingen var hjemme her så gikk jeg et annet sted lol
<jo-erlend>  :)
<silverarrow> har du peiling på hva nrk gjør med sin online tv stream?
<Skummel> bruk vlc til å lagre streamen, jeg har gjort det på et par småting som jeg likte engang i tiden.
<silverarrow> jo-erlend: tror den er laget for windows media player
<silverarrow> vel, min vlc er helt ødelagt
<jo-erlend> du kan bruke moonlight også.
<silverarrow> men mplayer funker
<silverarrow> vet ikke hva jeg bruker nå men jeg kan se nrk online
<silverarrow> litt trøbbel å laste ned
<malin_> antageligvis bruker du totem
<silverarrow> nja, jeg vet det er mplayer, lubuntuversjon som kalles gnome player
<silverarrow> men etter en del fikling funket plutselig nrk
<silverarrow> men den kan enda ikke vise nedlastede youtube videoer
<silverarrow> som var det opprinnelige problemet
<silverarrow> kvaliteten er litt grøtete, men funker
<silverarrow> jeg har sett i package manager, vet ikke om moonlight er instalert
<malin_> oki
<silverarrow> hva bruker dere for å laste ned fra nrk da?
<silverarrow> malin?
<blaamann> silverarrow: mplayer -dumpstream mms://mms-icanal-odc.online.no/norsk-ripub/autodistribusjon/NRK3_201108292043_KOIF_600082_09_130_1000.wmv
<blaamann> f.eks, hvis du vil ha siste 'STANDUP MED MICHAEL MCINTYRE'
<silverarrow> kult
<blaamann> ;-)
<silverarrow> jeg sitter her og googler saken
<silverarrow> fra terminal+
<silverarrow> ?
<blaamann> mplayer -dumpstream -dumpfile mcintyre.asf mms://mms-icanal-odc.online.no/norsk-ripub/autodistribusjon/NRK3_201108292043_KOIF_600082_09_130_1000.wmv
<blaamann> ^litt bedre med navn på dumpfila
<blaamann> fra terminal ja
<silverarrow> jo, mon tro om jeg får til det
<silverarrow> hvordan satt du sammen den listen der?
<silverarrow> det er fast kommando; mplayer -dumpstream -dumpfile
<silverarrow> ?
<blaamann> jepp
<silverarrow> og resten klippet og limt fra nrk?
<blaamann> jepp
<silverarrow> hmm
<blaamann> http://www.nrk.no/nett-tv/klipp/780356/
<silverarrow> hmm nei
<silverarrow> din første er mplayer -dumpstream -dumpfile mcintyre.asf mms://mms-icanal-odc.online.no/norsk-ripub/autodistribusjon/NRK3_201108292043_KOIF_600082_09_130_1000.wmv
<silverarrow> da får jeg: stream not seekable
<silverarrow> nrk har gjort det vanskelig
<blaamann> ja, det er riktig
<silverarrow> siden de tilrettelegger for windows media player
<silverarrow> men er det noe annet lurt jeg kan prøve?
<blaamann> mplayer mms://mms-icanal-odc.online.no/norsk-ripub/autodistribusjon/NRK3_201108292043_KOIF_600082_09_130_1000.wmv
<blaamann> Hvis du vil se showet (kommandoen over dumpet den til fil)
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/iP58UEyg
<silverarrow> nei, kanskje det bare er for ubuntu totem
<silverarrow> ikke lubuntu
<silverarrow> selv om den skal være basert på det samme
<silverarrow> nei, den vil ikke
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-30
<jonaskul> Malin, Aye, nok en gang, lenge siden sist
<jonaskul> Noen her som jobber i en IT-bedrift?
<jo-erlend> heh... Det hadde vært litt spesielt hvis ingen gjorde det :)
<jonaskul> Alle er jo koblet til temaet på en eller annen måte. Men noen som jobber direkte med datasytemer. Type utvikling, drifting etc
 * citoyen gjør
<jo-erlend> jonaskul, hvorfor spør du?
<xt> jonaskul: eg gjer!
 * lnostdal *opp med hånden*
<xt> Type utvikling, drifting etc, tilogmed!
<citoyen> ditto
<jonaskul> Hvilke systemer bruker dere?
<jonaskul> Eller kundene deres?
<citoyen> systemer som i hva da? operativsystemer?
<jonaskul> Ja
<citoyen> hos oss går det mest i windows på klientsiden, linux på serversiden og bittelitt mac
<jonaskul> Det høres ut som en typisk situasjon egentlig. Er det et enkelt oppsett, fungerer det optimalt, eller skulle du gjerne gjort noen endringer?
<jonaskul> Nå tenker jeg på deg som drifter.
<citoyen> Tja
<citoyen> jeg drifter bare en liten bit av det
<jonaskul> Hvor mange klienter er det snakk om?
<citoyen> sikkert mye som burde vært endret, ikke minst tid til å drifte alt på en skikkelig måte
<citoyen> aner ikke, jeg drifter ikke klienter. Men vi har ikke egentlig klientdrift som sådan, folk er ansvarlige for sine egne arbeidsstasjoner
<jonaskul> Sånn å forstå.
<jonaskul> Høres ut som en skole
 * citoyen er egentlig programvaretester, men drifter testlabben (og bruker ellers mesteparten av tiden til kravspesifisering, debugging, systemkonfigurering og det meste annet enn test :P)
<jonaskul> Ikke dumt. Driver med noen skoleoppgaver om it-ledelse og it-drift, lønnsomhet og slikt. Derfor jeg spør, burde kanskje forklart det med en gang
<jo-erlend> jonaskul,det hadde ikke vært dumt. Jeg ville ha tatt en kikk på hvordan IT budsjetteres. Det er noe som skaper nokså store problemer i veldig mange bedrifter. Innkjøp av utstyr går gjerne under et helt annet budsjett en drift og vedlikehold av det som kjøpes inn, sånn at man ofte får et veldig skjevt bilde av hva som faktisk lønner seg, for eksempel.
<citoyen> mm.. og så tenker man ofte for mye på hva som er en kjapp og enkel løsning her og nå, og mindre på hva som er bra på sikt men krever mer innsats og penger akkurat nå
<citoyen> akkurat det er kanskje ikke begrenset til it-drift :P
<jo-erlend> IT bruker også veldig mye strøm både til drift og kjøling, men det går heller ikke under under IT-budsjetter, vanligvis. Det er det også endel som har reagert på.
<jo-erlend> citoyen, ikke begrenset til IT, men sannsynligvis spesielt utbredt innen IT.
<citoyen> det blir også ofte lagt for lite arbeid ned i å finne ut hva brukerne faktisk har behov for
<citoyen> og finne løsninger som dekker behovene (og da mener jeg reelle behov, ikke hva folk tror/sier de trenger)
<jo-erlend> det er helt klart. Og der er IT veldig spesielt.
<malin_> hei jonaskul :)
<silverarrow> kan denne videoen lastes ned?
<silverarrow> http://vimeo.com/couchmode/user484508/videos/sort:newest/24567281
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, høyreklikk og lagre som?
<jo-erlend> åh. Nei, glem det.
<silverarrow> nei funker ikke
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke helt hva slags løsning som er brukt der?
<silverarrow> ikke youtube-dl heller
<silverarrow> den var litt vanskelig
<silverarrow> og den skal kunne lastes ned
<jo-erlend> du finner sikkert lenken i <video>-taggen i kilden.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Nei, du gjør ikke det heller, ser det ut til. Merkelig.
<silverarrow> den er kanskje ikke helt normal
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg synes den der var litt snål.
<jo-erlend> eller kanskje innholdet i video-taggen endres av et script?
#ubuntu-no 2011-08-31
<jonaskul> hater onsdager, må opp så tidlig...
<malin_> hehe, samme her, men er kule forelesninger da, i alle fall foreløpig, men må rekke bussen jeg
<magnus> hallo? noen som har klart å installere Telehors mobile bredbånd på ubuntu?
<magnus> morn du :P
<Younder> hei magnus
<magnus> du har ikke brukt usb stikken til telenor på ubuntu du?
<Younder> nei det har jeg ikke
<magnus> ok, men du vet ikke hvordan jeg installerer den du?
<Younder> normalt tar du bare og plugger den in og så funker den, men det gikk ikke I dette tilfelle
<Younder> plug and pray ;)
<magnus> nei funka ikke her :P
<Younder> magnus, gutta som burde vite det er telenor's folk har du prøvd å snakke med dem?
<magnus> ja :P fikk til svar, hva er ubuntu?
<silverarrow> hei
<Younder> magnus, lol
<magnus> hey
<magnus> men, jeg får prøve å google litt da :P
<silverarrow> bør jeg kunne høre nrk radio i 11.04 uten mye mikkmakk
<silverarrow> ?
<magnus> kan du ikke bruke webradioen da?
<silverarrow> jeg kan se nrk tv nå
<silverarrow> jo, men den vil ikke spille
<Younder> magnus, blue tooth nettverk er mitt mareritt¨
<Younder> jeg trenger å designe en forsterker. Var på Arngren idag og kjøpte komponenter
<magnus> hehe, ja jeg har bluetoot på den her jeg også men får opp "Din datamaskin har ingen bluetoot eneheter koblet til :P
<magnus> merkelig :S jeg kunne høre på radio energy her om dagen :S
<Younder> magnus, samme som meg itipper jeg kke tilstrekkelig signalstyrke
<silverarrow> kan dere gjøre meg en tjeneste?
<magnus> mm
<magnus> skal søke med mobilen nå
<silverarrow> prøve denne linken http://www.nrk.no/spillelister/kunstreisen.splist
<magnus> finner ingen enheter fikk jeg på telefonen
<magnus> jeg trur jeg har en idee for deg silverarrow
<magnus> har du vlc?
<silverarrow> ja, men den er ødelagt
<silverarrow> jeg har rotet for mye med den
<magnus> kan du ikke re-installere den?
<silverarrow> jeg kan jo det, men er litt redd det vil rote til mplayer, som nå funker til nesten alt
<silverarrow> jeg burde manne meg opp til det
<silverarrow> er det helt vanlig å fjerne for så å reinstallere?
<magnus> ja men skal vel ikke gjøre det, så sant de ikke har komponenter som i samme mappe
<Younder> ubuntu er faktisk ganske stabilt
<silverarrow> jeg må legge til, jeg har lubuntu
<magnus> ja gjør det i "ubuntu programvare center"
<Younder> Og the NIXen som funker på mest HW
<silverarrow> som er mye det samme som ubuntu, men litt lettere
<magnus> så installerer du på samme måte, også når du har gjort det så klikker du på media > open network stream, også plopper du inn linken der
<silverarrow> noen som testet den linken ?
<magnus> Younder, men lurer på om det er no programtillegg vi trenger for bluetooten
<magnus> jeg skal prøve linken nå
<silverarrow> ok, jeg fjerner vlc nå
<silverarrow> riktignok i package manager
<magnus> funka ikke hos meg :S
<silverarrow> hmm, den skal det sant?
<silverarrow> rart
<Younder> magnus, nei det skal være der
<silverarrow> det rare med vlc, er at den spiller alt, men lyd uten bilde
<silverarrow> i utgangspunktet antok jeg det kunne fikses
<silverarrow> men den har ikke vært samarbeidsvillig
<magnus> ok :S
<magnus> kan se litt på det etterpå, men må stikke snart, mobile bredbåndet mitt til å virke
<Younder> Jeg får problemer når jeg skifter virtuell terminal til text og tilbake til x-term. bakgrunnen blir bare streker
<silverarrow> etter at jeg oppdaterte til siste versjon, det som ikke er støttet av ubuntu, og la til nightlies, forsvant bildet
<Younder> CTRL_ALT-F-tast
<silverarrow> da logger du ut
<silverarrow> i en svart skjerm
<silverarrow> i hvert fall F1 og F2
<Younder> silverarrow, ja, det er hva jeg gjør. men der er sågar ingen løsning
<silverarrow> bare ctrl F1 da?
<silverarrow> alt F1
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> rart
<Younder> silverarrow, CTRL-F1det gjør ingen verdes ting
<silverarrow> ok lol
<silverarrow> jeg er ikke helt til å stole på
<silverarrow> min metode er prøv og se hva som skjer
<silverarrow> funker av og til
<silverarrow> jeg prøver å bli mer målrettet lol
<Younder> ikke jeg heller
<Younder> jeg prøvde å sette en fyr til /etc/limits når adressen var /etc/security/limits.conf
<silverarrow> har du mistet æøå?
<Younder> Jeg fikk det riktig på tredje forsøket
<magnus> YESS DA :D
<silverarrow> kult
<magnus> ikke for å ditch'e dere, men jeg må gå men kommer sikker på litt senere igjen:)
<Younder> ha det
<silverarrow> sees magnus
<silverarrow> ha det kjekt
<magnus> yes det gjør vi :) skal på visning nå så kryss fingra for meg da:D
<silverarrow> spenende
<Younder> 10 000 V
<Younder> Inostdal!
<Younder> Inostdal lisp OS gutt fra Tromsø
<Younder> gammel lisper selv, du kjenner meg kanskje fra comp.lang.lisp
<silverarrow> hva med audacious?
<silverarrow> den skal kunne spille radio streams
<silverarrow> men jeg får "no decoder found"
<magnus> Silverarrow er du her enda eller? :P
<Berge> 17:40:23 -!- silverarrow [~silverarr@ti0004a380-dhcp1358.bb.online.no] has left #ubuntu-no []
<magnus> kk
<malin_> er det så at ubuntu for netbook ikke lenger finnes, men at en installerer den vanlige ubuntu-versjonen der ute og den tilpasser seg netbooken ved installsjon, etc?
<magnus> hey
<magnus> noen her som har installert apache server på ubuntu?
<frsk> Et par, gjetter jeg.
<citoyen> og kanskje et par til
<magnus> hehe :P kan jeg installerte en nå etter guiden jeg fant på ubuntu.com, så kan jeg ikke se ting som <?php $txt="Hello World!"; $x=16; ?>
<magnus> noen som veit hvorfor?
<citoyen> Hva ser du, og hva forventer du å se?
<citoyen> Den linjen der i seg selv har ikke noen output, så der ville jeg forventet et blankt dokument
<magnus> jeg ser en hvit skjerm, og skulle vell sett Hello World! :P
<citoyen> nei
<magnus> åja :P
<frsk> print $txt;
<magnus> nei daså :P
<frsk> SÃ¥ ser du kanskje noe
<magnus> er ny i php serru :P
<magnus> skal prøve :P
<citoyen> du setter "Hello World!" som verdi for en variabel, men du bruker ikke variabelen til noe
<magnus> har du sett a gett :P
<magnus> men hvorfor er det ikke no output på den linjen?
<magnus> bah må lese før jeg skriver :P
<magnus> men takk :P
<magnus> men er det no norsk php kanal på irc?
<citoyen> aner ikke
<magnus> ok
<magnus> men er det en php kanal i det hele tatt?
<magnus> ja var vist det, men den var privat :S
<magnus> men for å få en variabel til å virke så må jeg ha echo eller print for at den skal vises?
<citoyen> f.eks
<magnus> ok
<magnus> takk :P
<citoyen> en variabel er bare en "lagringsplass" for en verdi
<magnus> en siste ting, når det står f.eks $bjarne så heter variablen bjarne?
<citoyen> ja
<magnus> ok takk :P
<jo-erlend> nå synes jeg dette begynner å bli litt skummelt mht slipp av 11.10 etter skjemaet. Det er veldig mye som må fikses før man overhodet kan tenke tanken. Første beta i morgen. Det føles fremdeles som en alpha..
<malin_> hm, det er jo bare halvannen måned ca til release også
<jo-erlend> vel... Det er først og fremst Canonical-ting som er ustabile og der utvikles nokså mye bak lukkede dører, så det kan jo tenkes at det kommer fikser snart. Det bør det i hvertfall gjøre, for akkurat nå ser det stygt ut.
<jo-erlend> jeg håper bare at desktopcouch blir fikset veldig raskt. Får ikke kjørt programmet mitt på laptopen og det er litt vanskelig å programmere uten å kunne teste. :)
<malin_> sant. Hvor buggy er det ellers?
<malin_> sånn med tanke på vanlig bruk?
<malin_> jeg venter vel til releasedate med upgrade, om ikke lenger. Nå er jo laptopen her arbeidsstasjon blitt pga studier så
<jo-erlend> vel... Det funker. Men 0.9-serien av compiz er jo fremdeles veldig ustabil. Desktopcouch funker som sagt ikke i det hele tatt. Ellers funker det meste, selvom nokså mye tryner nokså ofte, uten at det har noen veldig store konsekvenser.
<malin_> ah, så compiz er ikke 1.0 enda
<jo-erlend> nei, men det behøver ikke å bety noe, som vi snakket om for noen dager siden.
<malin_> okey, så sånne barnesykdommer, men selv i 11.04 opplever jeg av og til småting
<malin_> jo-erlend: sant nok :)
<jo-erlend> wine ble jo ikke 1.0 før etter ... femten år eller noe sånt?
<citoyen> Mange gode og dønn stabile programmer har aldri tatt steget opp i 1.0
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<citoyen> irssi er fremdeles i 0.8
<malin_> ja
<jo-erlend> det motsatte er jo også sant. Det er mengder av programmer som er 1.0 eller høyere, men som egentlig ikke er klart til bruk i det hele tatt.
<malin_> ja, nei, sant nok, det har vel ikke så mye å si kanskje
<malin_> jo-erlend: det er liksom hakket verre på et vis føler jeg
<jo-erlend> det varierer fra prosjekt til prosjekt. Linux kunne jo gjerne ha vært 7.0 nå.
<citoyen> Den eneste informasjonen man kan få ut av et nummer er at en versjon er nyere enn en annen, innenfor samme produkt
<citoyen> sammenligninger mellom produkter er meningsløst å gjøre på versjonsnummer
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<jo-erlend> Windows er jo et veldig godt eksempel. Windows 7 er ikke versjon 7, for eksempel. :)
<jo-erlend> og de _bruker_ versjonsnummer symbolsk.
<citoyen> De produktene jeg har jobbet mest med de siste tre årene er nå i versjon 2.10 (var 2.7 da jeg begynte), 5.4 (var 5.1) og 1.21 (var 1.18)
<citoyen> man har gitt ut hele veien, men da 5.1.7, 5.1.8, osv..
<citoyen> men det er enorme forskjeller på 5.1 og 5.4
<jo-erlend> men kan nesten like gjerne bruke commit-nummer snart. :)
<citoyen> versjonsnummer er en marketing feature :)
<malin_> 5.1 og 5.4 av hvilket program?
<citoyen> (og noe å tagge brancher med for å holde styr på hva man driver med)
<citoyen> malin_: Viz Content Pilot
<malin_> ja, XP var windows 5.1 og vista er 6.0, så da er vel 7 6.1?
<jo-erlend> citoyen, ja, det er jo igjen veldig synlig med Windows 7. De måtte trekke de tingene som skulle rettferdiggjøre syvtallet, men da var navnet allerede lansert, så de måtte holde på det selvom de ikke økte til versjon 7 :)
<malin_> citoyen: okey, hva slags program er det?
<malin_> knis
<citoyen> malin_: Kontrollklient for tv-grafikk
<citoyen> http://www.vizrt.com/products/viz_content_pilot/
<jo-erlend> citoyen, hvem er det egentlig som har kommet på det navnet? :)
<citoyen> Aner ikke :)
<jo-erlend> ser jo ut som et tilfeldig valgt passord. :)
<citoyen> hehe
<Berge> Hva gjør?
<citoyen> Vi kaller det vanligvis bare Pilot eller VCP
<Berge> Viz Content Pilot?
<jo-erlend> v1zRt
<Berge> Jeg vil nå påstå at bedriftsnavnet i mye større grad ser ut som et passord (-:
<citoyen> hehe, ja
<jo-erlend> Berge, det var det jeg refererte til :)
<citoyen> det er en sammenstilling av Viz og RT
<Berge> Veldig sanntid.
<citoyen> Tidligere stavet de det Viz|RT
<Berge> Du vil pipe visualiseringen til sanntid?
<citoyen> Noe sånt
<Berge> Ellers hører jeg at VizRT går så det griner.
<Berge> vizrt, kanskje.
<citoyen> ja, det ser lyst ut for bonusene
<citoyen> apropos jobb, så trenger jeg en hårklipp
<citoyen> *bestille frisørtime*
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er glad jeg slipper det der.
<jo-erlend> jeg bruker bare en sånn maskin... Den lager forresten litt lik lyd som navnet på bedriften du jobber i uttales. Bzzzrt. :)
<citoyen> hehe
<Malin> citoyen: okey :)
<jo-erlend> noen som vet om jeg kan få konfigurert synergy sånn at jeg må gå via hjørnene for å bytte skjerm? For eksempel fra høyre hjørne på laptopen til venstre hjørne på desktopen? Det hadde vært veldig fint, for da slipper jeg maset med launcherne.
<malin_> hm`
<malin_> ?
<malin_> altså at en skal kunne bytte fra en fysisk skjerm til en helt annen fysisk skjerm?
<malin_> ved å "gå via hjørnene"?!
<jo-erlend> Malin, synergy lar deg "flytte" mus og tastatur fra en pc til en annen via nettverk. Jeg ødela tastaturet mitt nylig og jeg har ikke funnet noe nytt enda, så jeg bruker laptopen. Så jeg bare flytter musepekeren ut av skjermen på laptopen, så dukker den opp på desktopen og tastaturet styrer den pcen som pekeren er på.
<malin_> ah, da tror jeg du kanskje har nevnt det programmet fr
<malin_> før
<malin_> jeg må vel innrømme at jeg ikke aner hvordan det stees opp :(
<jo-erlend> problemet er at hvis jeg flytter fra toppen, så blir panelet vanskeligere å treffe. Hvis jeg bruker sidene, så blir launcheren vanskelig å bruke. Så jeg skulle gjerne kunnet bytte ved å følge panelet ut til sidene. Da forstyrrer det bare ett ikon som jeg sjelden bruker.
<jo-erlend> det er forresten en veldig kul løsning. Det føles som om man bruker en trådløs skjerm.
<silverarrow1> locobot?
<jo-erlend> silverarrow1?
<silverarrow1> ja litt rart
<jo-erlend> hva er rart?
<silverarrow1> locopot som peser meg litt; abide to Ubuntu code of conduct?
<jo-erlend> silverarrow1, du må begynne å fortelle hva du mener. Jeg skjønner ikke bæret.
<silverarrow1> lol sorry
<silverarrow1> jeg logger på chatten her, og et ekstra vindu popper opp; på en måte pm fra "locobot", med grei beskjed at jeg må oppføre meg korrekt
<jo-erlend> hmm. Ok. Det har jeg ikke vært borti før.
<Berge> Høres jo ut som en grei bot.
<Berge> Grei melding, i alle fall.
<silverarrow1> (10:50:44 PM) locobot_1: (notice) #ubuntu-no: The channel is logged (at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode). Please observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. Thank you!
<Berge> Selv om jeg ikke ser hvor den skulle komme fra (-:
<jo-erlend> mhm :)
<jo-erlend> ah.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow1, det der er ingen PM. Det er en notice.
<silverarrow1> tydelig noen synes jeg trengte den
<Berge> PM der betyr at du er i feil tidssone.
<Berge> Ev. feil locale.
<jo-erlend> nei, det er en standard varsling om at kanalen er logget.
<silverarrow1> har ikke fått den før
<jo-erlend> det kommer litt av og til, tror jeg. Det er ikke alltid at jeg får den heller. Kanskje det har å gjøre med hvorvidt du er identifisert til nickserv å gjøre.
<silverarrow1> ok
<jo-erlend> heh.
<silverarrow> mediespillerne mine vil ikke
<silverarrow> linux er bare dumt i dag
<jo-erlend> Linux har ikke innebygget mediaspiller. :)
<silverarrow> vel jeg har da vlc og mplayer
<jo-erlend> det er ikke Linux. Det er egne produkter.
<Berge> GNU!1one
<Berge> (Hint: Slaget er tapt. (-: )I
<silverarrow> ¡@£$½½@ł€®
<jo-erlend> :)
<silverarrow> ja aj
<jo-erlend> det er viktigere nå enn aldri før.
<silverarrow> men det virket fint i tre uker, helt til nå
<Berge> jo-erlend: Haha, what?
<Berge> Navnebattling mellom GNU og Linux?
<jo-erlend> Berge, Android er Linux, men ikke GNU/Linux. Derfor er det ekstra viktigere nå å skille mellom Linux og produkter basert på det.
<Berge> Eller ikke.
<jo-erlend> ok?
<Berge> Det er kun av akademisk interesse at Android er Linux.
<jo-erlend> ja. Det samme gjelder Ubuntu.
<Berge> Ja.
<Berge> Så…? (-:
<Berge> «Jeg kjører Linux på laptopen» betyr i praksis at du kjører en GNU/Linux-distro.
<Berge> Om du ikke gjør det, er du uansett så sær at du helt klart kommer til å poengtere at du kjører Linux med ikke-GNU-userland.
<jo-erlend> så jeg prøver å si at man skal omtale Ubuntu som Ubuntu og ikke "Ubuntu Linux", for eksempel. Men hvis man skal snakke om Linux i den sammenhengen, så må man snakke om GNU/Linux og ikke bare Linux, med mindre man faktisk snakker om kjernen.
<jo-erlend> Berge, med mindre du har en Android laptop.
<Berge> Da sier du uansett Android.
<jo-erlend> og det er faktisk ganske mange som omtaler smartbooks som laptoper.
<jo-erlend> det er forøvrig ingenting galt i det.
<silverarrow> vel, om det funker på debian, så kan det være det samme
<jo-erlend> silverarrow?
<jo-erlend> Debian er i _hvertfall ikke_ Linux. :)
<silverarrow> hvorfor krasher windows media plugin vanligvis?
<Berge> Jo. d-:
<Berge> I dagligtalen er det helt klart det.
<jo-erlend> Berge, med Hurd også? :)
<Berge> Nei. Men:
<Berge> 23:18:51 < Berge> Om du ikke gjør det, er du uansett så sær at du helt klart kommer til å poengtere at du  kjører Linux med ikke-GNU-userland.
<Berge> Det gjelder også for Debian GNU/kFreeBSD og andre særheter.
<jo-erlend> hehe, nå holdt jeg på å skrive "Hurt". Det er ikke mer enn en uke eller to siden jeg kom i skade av å skrive "Fri Problemvare" i en epost. Hva _er_ det som feiler meg? :)
<Berge> Jeg kan finne på å si «xyz funker ikke i linuxen!»
<Berge> Og da mener jeg «xyz funker ikke i GNU/Linux».
<silverarrow> dette ble omstendig
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, Linux er en bitteliten del av operativsystemet og det kan være ekstreme forskjeller mellom to systemer som bruker Linux. Android er for eksempel ikke i nærheten av å likne på Ubuntu, selvom begge bruker Linux.
<Berge> Bitteliten, faktisk.
<jo-erlend> kritisk, men veldig liten.
<Berge> Noen millioner linjer kildekode er uenig (-:
<jo-erlend> jada, men liten er et relativt begrep. :)
<jo-erlend> du som ordner med arkivene burde jo vite såpass. Hvor stor plass tar Ubuntu komprimert nå? 40GB?
<silverarrow> 40?
<jo-erlend> må jo være i nærheten av hundre gigabyte utpakket.
<Berge> En del mer. (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, for én arkitektur?
<Berge> 420GB for alle.
<silverarrow> den spiser i hvert fall ikke opp 40GB harddisk installert?
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, det er fordi Ubuntu heldigvis ikke installerer alt som standard. :)
<silverarrow> enda godt
<silverarrow> akk, hva gjør man når gnome player ikke vil
<jo-erlend> da ville du ha fått femti epost-klienter, for eksempel. :)
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, du beskriver egentlig ikke problemet ditt, så det er vanskelig å bidra med noe konstruktivt.
<silverarrow> vel, hvilken detaljer er nyttig da?
<jo-erlend> alle.
<jo-erlend> du kan for eksempel beskrive hva du opplever.
<jo-erlend> "vil ikke", sier ingenting.
<silverarrow> den vil ikke streame nrk tv, starter, kommer så langt som til cashe og stopper
<silverarrow> den vil ikke vise nedlastede youtubevideoer
<jo-erlend> versjoner? Har du installert kodeker?
<silverarrow> ja, tror egentig jeg har alt
<silverarrow> det har jo virket smertefritt i tre uker
<silverarrow> det har vært noen ting mplayer/gnome ikke ville
<silverarrow> men utenom det, har den oppført seg
<jo-erlend> og du får ingen feilmeldinger av noe slag?
<silverarrow> media plugin har krashet et  par ganger
<silverarrow> nei
<silverarrow> vlc er egentilg helt ødelagt av for mye tukling
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, det er i hvertfall enkelt å fikse.
<silverarrow> tror du?
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, vel... Forutsatt at tuklingen din ikke har vært gjort som root. Du kan slette ~
<silverarrow> jeg har prøvd å avinstallere vlc, men packene vises ikke i synaptic package manager
<jo-erlend> hehe, ikke gjør akkurat det :)
<jo-erlend> du kan slette ~/.config/vlc
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, det hjelper nesten aldri å reinstallere programvare ettersom konfigurasjonen din vil være den samme.
<jo-erlend> slett ~
<jo-erlend> bah
<jo-erlend> slett ~/.local/share/vlc også
<silverarrow> tukling har vært i form av oppdatering til siste versjon som ikke støttes, og installering av alt mulig jeg har funnet via goole og anbefalinger her
<jo-erlend> da mister du alt du har gjort i vlc.
<malin_> :)
<jo-erlend> det skal bli godt å få ordentlig tastatur igjen. Jeg har programmert med dette idag og det har ikke vært helt behagelig. Jeg skulle bare ønske at jeg fant et skikkelig godt tastatur.
<malin_> ja, et godt tastatur er alfaomega
<malin_> jeg tror ikke det på min laptop er ideelt
<malin_> men det er veldig okey
<silverarrow> kommando vil bli "delete ~/.config/vlc" ?
<silverarrow> nei, funker ikke
<jo-erlend> nei, rm -Rf. Men hvis du ikke føler deg komfortabel med terminalen, så gjør det i nautilus. Trykk ctrl+h for å vise skjulte filer.
<jo-erlend> hvis du for eksempel hadde brukt rm-kommandoen med den trykkfeilen jeg hadde isted, så hadde du mistet alle filene dine for godt.
<jo-erlend> ingen advarsler heller. Bare borte.
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> oj
<jo-erlend> ~ betyr hjemmeområde.
<silverarrow> det er nå antageligvis borte?
<jo-erlend> hva?
<silverarrow> akk
<jo-erlend> jeg aner ikke hva du sier, silverarrow
<silverarrow> ikke jeg heller
<jo-erlend> forstår ikke hvordan det er mulig å ikke vite hva man prøver å si.
<silverarrow> haha
<silverarrow> det skjønner jeg
<silverarrow> tror neppe noe av vlc er slettet her
<jo-erlend> det skjer ikke av seg selv. Hva har du prøvd å gjøre?
<silverarrow> jeg plottet inn ~/.config/vlc
<silverarrow> ingenting dukket opp
<silverarrow> så delete ~/.config/vlc
<silverarrow> i terminal
<jo-erlend> du "plottet inn ~/.config/vlc"?
<silverarrow> lol
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke hva det betyr. Du må si nøyaktig hva du gjør.
<silverarrow> vel skrev in i terminal viduet
<jo-erlend> du bare skrev inn det? Det er bare en adresse til filene.
<silverarrow> limte
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, ikke bruk terminalen din til dette. Bruk nautilus. Det er overhodet ingen grunn til å bruke kommandoer for å gjøre dette her og det er veldig mye lettere å begå en alvorlig tabbe.
<silverarrow> vel, jeg prøvde forskjellige kommandoer foran ~/.config/vlc
<silverarrow> jeg får installere nautilus da
<jo-erlend> nei, det er installert som standard.
<jo-erlend> filutforskeren heter det.
<silverarrow> jeg er i lubuntu, det har ikke helt samme programvare som ubuntu
<jo-erlend> neivel, gjør det i Thunar da.
<jo-erlend> eller hva de bruker.
<jo-erlend> et eller annet program for å kopiere, åpne, flytte, bytte navn og slette filer, følger med i Lubuntu.
<silverarrow> file manager?
<jo-erlend> høres bra ut.
<silverarrow> enklere enn det først hørtes ut
<jo-erlend> den skjuler sannsynligvis skjulte filer som standard, så du må vise dem. Hvordan du gjør det i det programmet, aner ikke jeg.
<silverarrow> jeg får lete litt
<jo-erlend> du kan prøve ctrl+h
<silverarrow> show hidden
<jo-erlend> jepp.
<jo-erlend> alle filer og mapper som begynner med punktum i navnet, er skjulte.
<silverarrow> ike at det var lett å bli klok på
<jo-erlend> hva da?
<jo-erlend> denne mappen er skjult: ".skjult". Denne mappen er synlig: "synlig". Det er vel ikke så fryktelig mye å bli klok på?
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/170469
<silverarrow> er jeg på bærtur?
<jo-erlend> nei. Dobbeltklikk for å åpne en mappe. I dette tilfelle dobbeltklikker du på mappen .config.
<jo-erlend> i den finner du mappen "vlc", som du skal slette. Så åpner du .local/share og sletter vlc derfra også. Da vil VLC være som nyinstallert neste gang du kjører det.
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/170471
<jo-erlend> ja. Klikk på "vlc" og trykk på del-knappen din.
<jo-erlend> eller høyre-klikk og velg Delete i menyen som dukker opp, sannsynligvis. Jeg har ikke brukt den filbehandleren så mye.
<silverarrow> borte
<jo-erlend> så sletter du ~/.local/share/vlc
<jo-erlend> det er altså helt normale mapper. Det er ingenting spesielt ved dem, annet enn at navnet begynner med et punktum.
<silverarrow> borte
<jo-erlend> så kan du starte VLC.
<silverarrow> det samme
<silverarrow> fin lyd, intet bilde
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ingenting om hva du prøver å vise.
<jo-erlend>  
<jo-erlend> men all fiklingen du har gjort med VLC, bortsett fra det du måtte ha gjort som root i andre deler av systemet, er borte nå.
<silverarrow> jeg testet nedlastet youtube, nedlastet tv-serie, og nedlastet film
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, avsluttet du VLC først? Hvis ikke, så gjør det.
<silverarrow> ja, den var avsluttet og åpnet på n ytt
<silverarrow> muligens jeg har den nyeste versjon av vlc
<silverarrow> og at lubuntu ikke takler den
<silverarrow> du vet, lastet ned utenfor package manager
<silverarrow> i teorien burde den egentlig virke
<jo-erlend> åh. Det sier ikke så mye. Det kan tenkes at den ikke bruker XDG-mapper i det hele tatt. Hvor fikk du den fra og hvordan installerte du den?
<silverarrow> jeg fant en veilednig på nett, fra terminal
<jo-erlend> "fra terminal" sier meg ingenting.
<silverarrow> det er sikkert to uker siden
<jo-erlend> hvorfor gjorde du det?
<silverarrow> frodi vlc ville ikke streame youtube,
<silverarrow> og det har den gjort helt fint før
<silverarrow> og videolan folkene sa den nye versjonen var fikset
<jo-erlend> og hvorfor i allverden nevnte du ikke det isted, da du snakket om at den funka før? Du sa vel noe sånt som at den plutselig ikke funka lenger, men du sa ikke at det var en annen versjon som du hadde installert fra et eller annet sted ved hjelp av en eller annen side. Det gjør ting ekstremt mye vanskeligere.
<silverarrow> hmm, jeg tenkte ikke på det
<jo-erlend> ok. Du får prøve å åpne en terminal og kjøre "history | grep vlc". Se om det dukker opp noe nyttig der.
<silverarrow> vel, dessuten sa jeg at jeg hadde den nye versjonen ikke støttet av ubuntu
<jo-erlend> nei, du sa at Linux var bare dumt idag.
<silverarrow> ikke bare
<jo-erlend> <silverarrow> mediespillerne mine vil ikke
<jo-erlend> <silverarrow> linux er bare dumt i dag
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/ZYABP0b1
<jo-erlend> du må være _veldig_ forsiktig med å klippe og lime.
<jo-erlend> det er temmelig innlysende at du har gjort det og det kan virkelig ødelegge systemet ditt hvis du kommer ut for feil "rådgiver".
<silverarrow> silverarrow> tukling har vært i form av oppdatering til siste versjon som ikke støttes, og installering av alt mulig jeg har funnet via goole og anbefalinger her
<silverarrow> ...men uansett, jeg trenger ikke være pirkete
<jo-erlend> ja. Det betyr egentlig svært lite. Alle kan lage sin egen versjon av VLC og legge den ut på et eller annet sted på webben.
<silverarrow> jeg prøve i hvert fall å laste ned siste fra videolan hjemme siden
<silverarrow> eventuelt serveren
<jo-erlend> etterpå, eller da du installerte?
<jo-erlend> jeg spurte deg forresten hvilken versjon av ubuntu du bruker. Du har ikke svart.
<silverarrow> den første vlc jeg hadde var fra package manger. Den fungerte ikke for youtube, hverken nedlasted eller stream. Siden den ikke virket, fulgte jeg videolan folkene sin anbefaling om å bruke den siste
<silverarrow> vlc funket noen dager etter nightlies var installert, men så uten at jeg gjorde noe mer virket den ikke i det hele tatt, bare lyd intet bilde
<silverarrow> VLC media player 1.2.0-git Twoflower
<jo-erlend> ah. Du har installert fra et nightly repo? Da er grunnen så enkel at VLC er brukket. Du får bare vente til den begynner å fungere igjen.
<jo-erlend> det er helt normalt at sånn programvare slutter å fungere.
<silverarrow> noe jeg kan gjøre for å lime den sammen igjen?
<jo-erlend> ja, du kan gå inn i kildekoden og fikse det som gjør at den ikke fungerer. Det er helt sikkert programmeringsfeil. Helt normalt.
<silverarrow> det er da ikke bra, at den den skal slutte å virke?
<jo-erlend> jo, det er sånn programvare utvikles. Det er derfor Ubuntu bruker "gammel" og stabil programvare.
<jo-erlend> du klarer ikke å gjøre alt på én gang, så store operasjoner må deles opp i flere dagers arbeid og i mellomtiden vil ikke programvaren virke.
<silverarrow> kanskje nightlies blir bedre etter hvert
<jo-erlend> nightlies, eller dailies, som andre kaller det, er ikke ment å være god programvare.
<silverarrow> kjipt
<jo-erlend> programvare derfra vil aldri være pålitelig. Det er ikke ment for brukere.
<silverarrow> kjekt å vite i hvert fall
<jo-erlend> programmererne programmerer litt hver dag, putter det de har gjort i et felles arkiv sånn at alle har oversikt over hva som skjer også lages det automatisk pakker om kvelden sånn at testere kan rapportere bugs.
<jo-erlend> som sagt... Noen oppgaver er store og kan ikke gjøres i én økt eller på én dag. Da er programvaren ofte ubrukelig inntil jobben er gjort.
<jo-erlend> så jeg ville ha fjernet det arkivet, oppdatert apt og installert 1.1.
<jo-erlend> men du har _fremdeles_ ikke sagt hvilken versjon av Ubuntu du bruker.
<silverarrow> jo
<jo-erlend> kan du si det igjen? Jeg klarer ikke å finne det.
<silverarrow> VLC media player 1.2.0-git Twoflower
<jo-erlend> jeg sa "Ubuntu", ikke "VLC".
<silverarrow> det er offisiell utgave
<silverarrow> sorry
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> lubuntu 11.04
<silverarrow> det er vist en ny versjon på vei
<malin_> det kommer ny ubuntu to ganger i året silverarrow i oktober og april hvert år
<silverarrow> en eller to måneder igjen da
<silverarrow> forrige gang var lubuntu utgaven litt forsinket
<malin_> bakdelen ved å laste ned siste versjon sånn fra en nettside, kanskje helt uten deb-fil, etc, er at programmet kan avhenge av nyere versjoner av andre programmer, vlc, eller et hvilket som helst program måtte trenge for å virke
<silverarrow> hvordan blir jeg kvitt vlc da? siden det ikke er den støttede utgaven?
<malin_> silverarrow: mulig at lubuntu var forsinket ja, men eneste forskjellen mellom lubuntu og ubuntu er at lubuntu har lxde som standard skrivebord. En kan fint installere lubuntu, xubuntu, osv osv rett fra terminalen osv
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, det er ikke bare ikke støttet, men ikke utgitt.
<silverarrow> så jeg kan laste den ned igjen
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, søk etter den i programvaresenteret og fjern derfra?
<jo-erlend> eller bruker ikke Lubuntu det, kanskje?
<malin_> første spørsmålet for å få den nigthlysaken fjernet må jo være. hvordan installerte du den osv
<malin_> lubuntu har i alle fall synaptic eller lignende
<jo-erlend> jeg kjenner ikke Lubuntu godt nok, men jeg kan gi deg presise kommandoer du kan kjøre.
<silverarrow> nei, jeg finner den ikke i package manager
<jo-erlend> silverarrow: husker du om du la til noe ppa?
<jo-erlend> se om du finner en fil som heter vlc.list eller liknende i /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<silverarrow> dessverre, jeg gjorde mye rart, helt ukontrollert, det er to uker siden
<malin_> jo-erlend: ting er plassert på samme måte som ellers i ubuntu, men er jo andre programmer installert så klart, men terminalkommandoer skal såvidt jeg veit være like
<silverarrow> egentig fulgte jeg bare råd fra et par videolan gutter
<jo-erlend> hvis du ikke gjør det, så paste innholdet av /etc/apt/sources.list et eller annet sted.
<jo-erlend> Malin, ja, men GUI er helt annerledes.
<silverarrow> etc?
<jo-erlend> synaptic er jo lik, men den har jeg ikke brukt på flere år, så det hjelper ikke så mye.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, ja. /etc/apt/sources.list. Det er utenfor hjemmeområdet ditt.
<silverarrow> ...godt gjemt
<malin_> jo-erlend: jepp, det er sant
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, jeg er ikke enig i det.
<malin_> jo-erlend: sånnsett er terminal kjekt å bruke, men kanskje ikke i dette tilfellet...
<jo-erlend> Malin, i dette tilfellet er det nødvendig. :)
<malin_> ja :)
<malin_> egentlig så
<silverarrow> jeg fyller in /etc/apt/sources.list i file manager linjen men får
<silverarrow> the specified directory is not valid
<jo-erlend> sources.list er en fil. Åpne /etc/apt og klikk på sources.list
<malin_> nei, for det er ei fil, men du må skrive: /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<jo-erlend> sources.list.d er en mappe, derimot.
<malin_> mhm
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/170475
<silverarrow> er det rett sted?
<malin_> jo-erlend: jeg leste det du skrev i sted feil :) trodde du skrev at du ikke kunne gi presise kommandoer, siden du ikke kjente systemet. Ikke rart jeg ble litt forvrra. Tror jeg seriøst må sjekkes for dysleksi jeg
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/170476
<malin_> ja, også åpner du den mappen som heter: sources.list.d
<jo-erlend> Malin, det er den han har åpen.
<silverarrow> ja jeg tok den til slutt
<malin_> dette hadde vært enda enklere i en terminal hvor du kunne kjørt: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | grep vlc
<silverarrow> ;- )
<malin_> jo-erlend: på bildet i linken jeg så på, var den ikke åpen eller det kom en link til her rett etterpå :)
<silverarrow> ikke sikker på om min personlige cpu takler to metoder parallelt
<silverarrow> ja link kom etterpå
<malin_> kommandoen min ville ikke gitt ouput uansett, da jeg måtte skrevet videolan i stedet for vlc ser jeg nå, men poenget er i alle fall at vi fant repoen der nå da :)
<silverarrow> oppdaget jo hvor jeg skulle
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, det ser ut for meg som at du har installert herfra: http://www.chimerarevo.com/2011/06/07/vlc-1-1-10-rilasciato-installiamolo-su-ubuntu-11-04-natty-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric/
<jo-erlend> det er ikke offisiell VLC. VLC holder til på videolan.org
<malin_> jeg er dame, så jeg har mulitcore-hjerne, dog er jeg ikke ekstremt god på mulititasking, men klarer meg
<silverarrow> ja, det stemmerl chimerarevo la jeg til som ekstra kilde i package manager
<silverarrow> lol
<jo-erlend> det er vel få mennesker som har en-kjerne-hjerne.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, du har gjort det veldig vanskelig.
<silverarrow> for deg eller meg selv?
<silverarrow> eventuelt begge deler
<silverarrow> hej, det var en videolan fyr som anbefalte det, trodde han var eksperten
<jo-erlend> du har lagt til tre forskjellige arkiver for vlc. Derfor aner ikke jeg hvilken det er du har installert.
<silverarrow> godt mulig, jeg fikk det ikke til
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, hvis du har gitt ham like lite informasjon som du har gitt her, så kan sånt veldig fort skje.
<jo-erlend> det første du bør gjøre, er i hvertfall å fjerne alle de filene som har med vlc eller videolan å gjøre fra /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<silverarrow> beklager, håper bare maksinen holder til neste utgave av lubuntu
<silverarrow> eller operativystemet
<jo-erlend> hva mener du?
<jo-erlend> det er helt sikkert ikke noe problem å rydde opp i sakene. Det vil bare ta litt tid.
<silverarrow> jeg tenker at når ubuntu 11.10 eller hva den nå nummereres kommer, får jeg heller installere fra CD, ikke ta oppdatere versjonen
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, med mindre du har mengder av programvare installert, så er det like greit. Spesielt hvis du har lagt /home på sin egen partisjon.
<silverarrow> helt egen lubuntu maskin
<silverarrow> og insallert lubuntu fra cd ved å følge installarsjonswizard, hele hardisken
<silverarrow> 320GB
<jo-erlend> hm. Jeg vet ikke helt hvorfor du sier det. Det er vanlig å ha hjemmeområdene på en egen partisjon sånn at du kan installere operativsystemet på nytt uten å måtte drive å konfigurere etterpå.
<jo-erlend> ok. Da har du ikke /home på egen partisjon.
<jo-erlend> men det kan vi ta når den tiden kommer. Det er veldig enkelt, men de er ikke noe poeng å snakke om det et par måneder i forveien.
<malin_> problemet er at ubuntu ikke automatisk lager egen /home og da må en gjøre det manuelt i såfall
<silverarrow> jeg får bare leve uten vlc og gnome player
<silverarrow> blah
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, ok?
<jo-erlend> som sagt... Det er ikke noe problem å fikse det der.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, hvis du lover å bruke _nøyaktig_ de kommandoene jeg gir deg, så er det veldig raskt ordnet opp i.
<silverarrow> jeg sliter i hvert fall litt her
<malin_> det er stort sett bare å få avinstallert vlc, fjerne de videolan-repoene du la til og fjerne alle configfiler, så installere på nytt, men da fra ubuntu multiverse eller hvilken repo den nå ligger i
<silverarrow> lover
<malin_> da går jeg over i radio-silence her jeg, og titter bare. Så det ikke blir støy på kanalen :)
<jo-erlend> silverarrow: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*vlc*
<jo-erlend> silverarrow: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*videolan*
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/PBhsCFr6
<jo-erlend> silverarrow: det er riktig.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow: sudo apt-get purge vlc
<jo-erlend> silverarrow: sudo apt-get update
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/hhHcVxpt
<jo-erlend> helt riktig.
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/aU51wwHR
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/PrMuvpcJ
<silverarrow> jeg har i hvert fall ikke vlc
<jo-erlend> ok. Noen feilmeldinger, men de er uten betydning foreløpig.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow: sudo apt-get install vlc
<jo-erlend> så tipper jeg at filmene dine funker igjen.
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/nJZShj0r
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, du kjørte kommandoene i den rekkefølgen jeg gav deg dem?
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> men muligens de går fra synaptic package manager?
<jo-erlend> det er samme systemet.
<silverarrow> den merker av pakker som trengs automatisk tror jg
<jo-erlend> men paste /etc/apt/sources.list et eller annetsted.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, jeg håper at du ikke har synaptic åpen nå?
<silverarrow> nei den er lukket
<jo-erlend> apt-get tar også med seg alt den trenger.
<jo-erlend> ah.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow: sudo apt-get autoremove
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/170477
<jo-erlend> det var ikke det jeg ba om. Men kjør den siste kommandoen jeg ga deg.
<silverarrow> gjort
<jo-erlend> silverarrow: sudo apt-get install vlc
<silverarrow> jeg finner bare disse http://imagebin.org/170478
<jo-erlend> glem det.
<silverarrow> du mente  i terminal?
<jo-erlend> om jeg mente hva i terminal?
<jo-erlend> den siste kommandoen? Ja, kjør den som alle de andre.
<jo-erlend> jeg skal forklare den forvirringen når problemet er løst.
<jo-erlend> én ting om gangen. :)
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/NuZkUrC3
<silverarrow> jeg har vlc
<jo-erlend> sånn. Nå skal videoene dine funke.
<jo-erlend> fint hvis du bekrefter det.
<silverarrow> dessverre
<silverarrow> lyd, men ingen bilde
<silverarrow> shit
<silverarrow> akkurat det samme
<jo-erlend> ok. Da har du tydeligvis herpa systemet ditt litt.
<jo-erlend> det er veldig fort gjort når man klipper og limer kommandoer.
<silverarrow> jeg har i hvert fall vlc 1.9.9. the luggage
<jo-erlend> hva?
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> sorry 1.1.9
<silverarrow> 1.2.0 er vist på vei
<jo-erlend> heh. Det var bedre ja.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, det er alltid noe som kommer. Det betyr ikke på noen måte at det er klart til bruk for brukere.
<silverarrow> det dummer er at mplayer ikke virker heller,
<jo-erlend> og ikke totem?
<silverarrow> det skjedde i dag, uten at jeg har gjort noe på en stund
<jo-erlend> du har kanskje installert noen oppdateringer?
<silverarrow> lubuntu har ikke full totem, den kalles gnome player; og er en enkel versjon av mplayer
<silverarrow> om jeg har skjønt det rett, som default player
<silverarrow> nei, ikke oppgraderingen sidne før helgen
<jo-erlend> ok. Du kan alltids installere totem hvis du vil.
<silverarrow> ja kan jo prøve den
<jo-erlend> jeg er skeptisk til at det vil virke, men det skader neppe.
<silverarrow> jeg tror gnomeplayeren er basert på samme som totem, men ikke like utstyrt som totem med alt mulig i ett
<silverarrow> totem har jo alt
<jo-erlend> totem bruker gstremer og det er noe annet enn mplayer.
<silverarrow> ok
<jo-erlend> gstreamer.
<silverarrow> jeg må av  nettet
<silverarrow> det er sent
<jo-erlend> jeg merker det.
<silverarrow> jeg får se om jeg får gjort noe mer i morgen med saken
<jo-erlend> :)
<silverarrow> ha en god natt jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> i like måte.
<silverarrow> takk for all hjelpen
<jo-erlend> bare hyggelig.
<jo-erlend> det hadde vært enda mer hyggelig hvis det hadde hjulpet. :)
<silverarrow> utvilsomt
<silverarrow> men det er gjerne en liten sak som har gått galt
<malin_> må sove selv jeg, er trøtt her
<malin_> natti
<silverarrow> god natt malin
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, mhm. Det var uansett greit å få ryddet opp litt i det der.
<jo-erlend> Malin, natta :)
<silverarrow> utvilsomt
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, du har kommet til kapittel "u" i ordboka, skjønner jeg? :>
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> henger meg opp i ord
<jo-erlend> morsomt med ord.
<silverarrow> kanskje jeg kan gjøre et forsøk på å lage en /home på egen partisjon i morgen
<silverarrow> slik du nevnte
<jo-erlend> det kan være et lurt sted å begynne.
<jo-erlend> dvs... Du må begynne med å ta en backup :)
<silverarrow> jeg har en nesten tom hard disk, men den er ntfs
<silverarrow> eller hva nå windows bruker
<jo-erlend> det gjør forsåvidt ingenting.
<silverarrow> tror den er tom, så kan sikkert gjøres om
<silverarrow> 320 GB
<jo-erlend> ikke for backup eller for prosessen, altså. Det er ikke  noe særlig å bruke det som hjemmeområde, synes jeg.
<jo-erlend> men det der tar vi i morgen. :)
<silverarrow> ja det er best
<jo-erlend> sånt bør absolutt ikke gjøres sent på kvelden når man er trøtt. Dessuten skal jeg planlegge morgendagens programmering :)
<silverarrow> lykke til
<jo-erlend> prøver å unngå å basere meg på flaks når jeg lager programmer. :)
<jo-erlend> men takk likevel :)
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> her er det på lykke og fromme til tider
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> da er det fint å ha gode rutiner for backup.
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-01
<xt> aiai, Berge
<xt>  ip link add link dev br0 type bridge
<xt> kom i april i år! :)
<Berge> aiai, så du slipper brctl?
<xt> eg les det slik, ja
<xt> macvtap er også gøy
<xt> http://virt.kernelnewbies.org/MacVTap
<Berge> Oh, søtt.
<xt> samtt vhost-net i backend!
<xt> -t
 * xt får nesten lyst til å virtualisere litt
<xt> vhost net is a kernel-level backend for virtio networking. The main motivation for vhost is to reduce virtualization overhead for virtio-net by moving the task of converting virtio descriptors to skbs and back from qemu userspace to the vhost net driver. For virtio-net this means removing up to 4 system calls per packet: vm exit for kick, reentry for kick, iothread wakeup for packet, interrupt injection
<xt> for packet. This was shown to reduce latency by a factor of 5, and improve bandwidth to almost-native performance. Existing virtio net code is used in guests without modification.
<Berge> Snedig.
<Berge> Kanskje vi får rask IO!
 * malin_ er på sin første programmeringsforelesning. Programmering grunnkurs.
<malin_> Dette er altså en milepel i mitt liv
<malin_> historisk øyeblikk nær sagt
<geirha> Hvilket språk lærer dere?
<[ZyteX]> antageligvis java
<[ZyteX]> det er vel det de fleste uni/høgskoler lærer med et par unntak her og der
<malin_> geirha: vi "lærer" java
<malin_> det er ikke et java-kurs sa han, men språket vi vil bruke for å lære prinsippene i programmering
<malin_> for meg er det i praksis et java-kurs
<malin_> ja, det er vel ikke dumt å kunne, men hadde vært interessant med mer fokus på python osv
<[ZyteX]> python er veldig spesialisert, og med basis i java så tar det ikke lang tid å lære andre språk vil jeg tro
<geirha> Man må bare venne seg av å skrive hundre get/set-klasser for hver klasse :)
<geirha> *get/set-metoder
<si-m1> eller ha et ide som lager dem automagisk
<malin_> [ZyteX]: jepp, jeg tenker sånn at jeg i alle fall lærer noe og kan lett sette meg inn i noe annet
<malin_> ja, jeg med så mange klasser bør det være noen lærer også tror jeg :p knis
<geirha> Java er ikke ubrukelig, det er bare tungvindt å programmere i.
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<jo-erlend> men jeg synes vel kanskje at det har vokst litt fra seg selv.
<jo-erlend> jeg bruker Thunderbird med Gmail og jeg får ofte den samme eposten flere ganger. En gang i inbox, en gang i important, etc. Er det på grunn av særegenheter i Gmail, eller i Thunderbird?
<jo-erlend> hvis jeg skal bytte koden på en SSH nøkkel... Kan jeg gjøre det, eller må jeg lage en ny nøkkel?
<Sakarias> gmail
<Sakarias> koden, som i passordet du har på nøkkelen?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ssh-changing-passphrase/
<papamike> Maskinen min begynnte å bli veldig treg, og så fikk jeg gjentatte beskjeder om at harddisken begynnte å bli full. Den hadde angivelig brukt ca 100 gb og hadde bare 1,6 mb igjen.. etter gjentatte omstarter forsvant advarslene og alle lagrede passord og brukernavn på firefox og opera+ en del ting som gikk tilbake til grunninstilling.. Noen formening om hva dette kan være? kjører ubuntu 11.04.
<geirha> Har du mye ledig plass nå da?
<geirha> Kan være enn applikasjon som har løpt løpsk og logget millioner av meldinger
<papamike> nå har jeg 94 gb ledig..kansje brukt rundt 6...
<geirha> Jeg ville holdt et øye med det. Kanskje kjørt ''watch df -h'' i en terminal som du har oppe hele tida, så hvis plassen plutselig begynner å forsvinne, så har du litt tid til å finne ut hva det er som spiser.
<papamike> ja..jeg skal prøve på det...mista faktisk lyden også på pcen etter det der...
<silverarrow> hei
<citoyen> god kveld
<silverarrow> ;- )
<malin_> hei silverarrow står det til i kveld? :)
<silverarrow> fint her takk
<silverarrow> og med deg malin?
<silverarrow> jeg prøver instillinger på vlc
<silverarrow> jeg har ikke vært helt klar over dem
<silverarrow> muligens det kan prøvirke manglende bilde
<silverarrow> Malin_ husker du rotet med vlc i går kveld? Det verste er at det kan ha vært bortkastet
<silverarrow> tingen er vlc har akkurat det samme problemet, og videolan folkene sier 1.2 versjonen er ganske så safe nå
<silverarrow> ikke det at jeg har tenkt å gjøre om atter en gang
<malin_> ja, husker det var en del om vlc i går/natt silverarrow
<malin_> men hvorfor er det bortkastet?
<malin_> Er fint med meg også foresten :)
<silverarrow> vel, jeg hadde versjon 1.2, som hverken var støttet eller virket, men nå når jeg har reinstallert 1.1.9 er det akkurat det samme problemet. I tilleg sier videolan folkene at 1.2 er til å stole på, selv om den ikke er offisiell enda
<silverarrow> godt å høre
<malin_> hehe :)
<silverarrow> alt det er satt jeg med i to timer
<malin_> pussige er at jeg får lyd osv, men lyden er stort sett litt ute av sync
<silverarrow> blæ
<malin_> men fikk du reinstalert vlc?
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> nå er jeg tilbake til 1.1.9
<silverarrow> officiell søttet versjon
<silverarrow> men jeg tror der er en 1.1.11
<silverarrow> nå lurer jeg på om det er en instilling under preferancer som kan være årsaken til manglende bilde.
<malin_> og hvorfor tror du det? :)
<malin_> og hvilken instilling?
<silverarrow> akkurat nå er jeg litt spredd for å finne ut hva det kan være
<silverarrow> jeg ble tipset om å sjekke vlc-tools-preferances-video-output
<silverarrow> der er en rullegardin med forskellige valgmuigheter
<malin_> aha
<malin_> min står på default
<silverarrow> det gjorde min også
<malin_> oki
<silverarrow> ser ikke ut til at noen av dem endrer situasjonen
<malin_> hm. nei
<silverarrow> en ut av den gir skyggebilder med utropstegn og spørsmålstegn
<silverarrow> rarest
<silverarrow> funker !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<silverarrow> x11 video output (xcb) gir bilde
<silverarrow> og alt det mikk makket i går
<silverarrow> himmel
<silverarrow> hei
<malin_> aha, så du fikk bilde da du valgte x11?
<malin_> enn lyd da?
<jo-erlend> det kan ikke være en innstilling som gjør at du ikke får bilde, ettersom du slettet alt det i går.
<jo-erlend> hmm.
<jo-erlend> ah. Han forsvant.
<malin_> jo-erlend: jo, han satte videooutput fra default til x11 og fikk bilde
<malin_> sånn jeg forstod han i alle fall
<jo-erlend> ja, men jeg forstår ikke at det er mulig.
<malin_> at det er mulig å ikke ha bilde ved bruk av default?
<malin_> jeg aner i grunn ikke selv, da jeg har min på default og jeg har bilde
<malin_> er så mye rart med maskina til silverarrow tror jeg
<jo-erlend> det hadde alltid funka før, sa han, men at det sluttet å virke for tre uker siden. Men når vi installerte den versjonen han hadde og gikk tilbake til de innstillingene han brukte, så burde han ha fått samme resultat.
<malin_> ja, ikke sant
<malin_> jeg fikk jo trøbbel med x2go her sånn "plutselig" viste seg at ppa-en jeg brukte ikke var så stabil som jeg trodde og at en oppdatering var årssaken, som endte i at jeg fjernet alt, gikk over på en ppa som var stable og vips
<jo-erlend> men han nevnte vel problemer med mplayer også. Det kan vel kanskje tyde på at det har vært en oppdatering av noe annet i systemet som har brukket det som ble valgt som "default".
<jo-erlend> det er forresten tullete av vlc å la default være en variabel. Det blir jo fryktelig vanskelig å vite hvilken innstilling han faktisk bruker.
<malin_> ja, det tror jeg også, så det var en del brukkent da han skulle reinstallere vlc og da kan det være en ppa som har installert noe nyere versjoner av dependenciene til vlc og vips
<malin_> hm, ja, om du mener at det bare står default uten at en egentlig blir noe klokere på hva det innebærer?
<jo-erlend> ja, default er å velge en av de andre innstillingene som passer til hans system. Det er fint at de gjør det, forsåvidt, men da ville det ha vært bedre om de bare endret selve innstillingen.
<jo-erlend> eventuelt at de kalte den for "automatic" eller noe sånt.
<malin_> aha, ja sånnsett så
<jo-erlend> da ga det jo mer mening med en gang.
<malin_> mulig
<malin_> sukk, jeg er irritert på meg selv. Jeg har klart å glemme et passord for å logge meg inn på en bedriten og dårlig fagside i programmering grunnnkurs
<malin_> stod at passordet ikke ville bli kryptert, etc, så en burde velge et unikt passord
<malin_> og bakdelen med det er jo at da glemmer man det :p
<jo-erlend> det gir mer mening fordi det betyr at VLC gjør det samme som det alltid har gjort, å velge den beste løsningen, men at den beste løsningen ikke lenger virker.
<jo-erlend> Malin, det går an å bruke en passord-safe da :)
<malin_> noe i den duren ja
<malin_> mulig, jeg har liksom ikke satt meg inn i alt sånt, nå har jeg sendt en e-post og sagt i fra, så får jeg bare håpe det er noe som kan gå i orden ved at de enten finner igjen passordet, eller gjør så jeg kan få et nytt, etc
<jo-erlend> passord på webben er en skikkelig uting uansett. Passord ellers også, forresten.
<malin_> mhm
<jo-erlend> de burde støtte oauth og openid. Det er veldig behagelig. Jeg er glad for å se at stadig flere tilbyr det.
<malin_> du kan jo få se hvor dårlig siden er :) http://cubix.idi.ntnu.no/course/kurs/kurs_main.php?kursId=34
<malin_> ja, sånt er kjekt, om en har en egen passordsak på den måten
<malin_> slitsomt å ha et passord for alt mulig av steder
<jo-erlend> ikke bare passord, men å måtte huske på epost-adresser, brukernavn, etc.
<jo-erlend> veldig fint å bare kunne skrive inn login.ubuntu.com.
<malin_> :)
<jo-erlend> Malin, den siden der var jo komisk.
<malin_> sier du det ;)
<malin_> ene undervisningsassistenten sa han ikke syntes mye om den osv
<malin_> hvorfor bruker ikke alle fagene bare itslearning eller noe
<malin_> sikkert ikke perfekt det heller,m en kjekt å ha alt på ett sted om ikke annet
<jo-erlend> at en side om et grunnkurs i programmering bruker så dårlig kode, er jo skammelig.
<malin_> ja :)
<malin_> det er jo ironisk for å si det mildt
<malin_> dette er ntnu liksom
<malin_> eh...
<malin_> om jeg hadde fått til et sånt nettsted etter 3år på ntnu, så burde jeg kanskje gått om igjen
<malin_> Det er bedriten. Jeg skal ikke påstå jeg er noe flinkere selv, men det der er ikke bra
<jo-erlend> heh... Selv ikke w3schools ville ha anbefalt sånn kode :)
<malin_> nei :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-02
<Kim> Hei. Ingen some tilfeldigvis har peiling på radeon drivere her?
<Kim> eller bruker det?
<silverarrow> ja jeg har radeon nettverkskort
<silverarrow> ubuntu oppdager det automatisk
<Kim> hei, har radeon 6720G2. Kjører ubuntu 11.04. Standard driveren (den åpne) setter skjermen i en alt for lav oppløsning og forandrer faktiskt ratioen i tilegg. Og farge dybden er satt ned til 256 farger ...
<Kim> Nå bruker jeg en driver jeg lasted ned fra amd sin hjemmeside, den skulle være nyere og bedre en den propitære version som kom med i ubuntu 11.04
<Kim> sliter likevel fortsatt med 8bit farger og generelt veldig lav grafikk-ytelse
<silverarrow> å ja, sorry, grafikk kortet
<silverarrow> ja noen radeon er dr** i ubuntu
<Kim> ...
<silverarrow> er det noen år?
<Kim> har hørt det overalt egentlig :)
<silverarrow> de nye skal være funke bra
<silverarrow> vel, de funker bra nok i windows, men noen kort er ikke støttet i det hele tatt
<silverarrow> av ubuntu
<Kim> ja
<silverarrow> som betyr linux generlt ofte
<Kim> virker ok i windows 7 dual boot
<Kim> et bra sted å teste grafikk: vimeo.com
<silverarrow> trikset er å prøve en eldre utgave av ubuntu som 8 eller der omkring, da driver pakken enda hadde de gamle åpne dirverne
<silverarrow> videoene der?
<Kim> ja stappfult av hd film
<silverarrow> det er ikke optimale men de funker
<silverarrow> på den andre side, nye radeon skal være bra, de har et samarbeid med ubuntu utviklerne nå
<Kim> høres....fornuftig ut
<Kim> men kanskje dumt også for alle andre en ubuntu :D
<silverarrow> nei tror ikke det er dumt
<silverarrow> vel om driverne de får tilgang til ikke er open source
<silverarrow> noen er i lukkede pakker, og "restricted"
<Kim> yepp
<silverarrow> som betyr, ikke helt tilgjengelig
<Kim> veldig viktig vis man skal bruke ubuntu : )
<silverarrow> jeg er fremdels ganske grønn når det gjelder grafik kortene
<silverarrow> har knapt peiling hva jeg skal se etter
<Kim> du har desktop pc (ikke laptop)?
<Kim> stasjoner mener e
<Kim> den engelsken :D
<silverarrow> min strategi er å gå for det som takler de best online spillene, da blir de ikke avleggs for fort, og helst linux vennli g
<Kim> desverre
<silverarrow> jeg har laptop/portable
<Kim> ser jo ut som nvidia altid skal være fremst
<Kim> men ting kan jo forandre seg
<Kim> wine prøver jo hele tiden å tilpasse seg de mest populære titlene innen spill
<Kim> tror starcraft 2 er ganske høyt oppe i rankingen
<jo-erlend> det der hørtes snålt ut.
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke hørt et ord om btrfs og Ubuntu på lenge. Begynner det ikke å bli på tide å få testet det ordentlig?
 * SlimG har fått fingen ut og kopiert ubuntu.no hjemmesiden til VPS i Bergen (http://dontpanic.ubuntu.no), jeg har bestilt endring av CNAME på ubuntu.no til dontpanic.ubuntu.no, den nye tjeneren har merkbart lavere responstid
<jo-erlend> ah. Godt å høre.
<SlimG> dvs. selve webtjeneren serverer nettsidene raskere enn ubuntu-eu serveren gjorde, det var nok en feil hos ubuntu-eu som førte til dette, men jeg fikk dem ikke til å fikse/titte på det
<SlimG> Forhåpentligvis gir det litt med motivasjon til å overhale ubuntu.no
<jo-erlend> mhm.. Ja, det kan være litt slitsomt å måtte forholde seg til andres valg sånn.
<SlimG> + vi kan bruke tjeneren til det vi måtte finne på av andre tjenester
<SlimG> XMPP, webchat
<SlimG> Husker ikke i forbifarten hvilke drømmer folk hadde, sikkert noe bra
<SlimG> Kanskje morro å bruke den som reverse-ssh-tunnell i support sammenheng
<malin_> SlimG: er det mulighet for å gjøre så en kan endre guider man har lagt ut i forumet der? Jeg tenker at guidene jeg har laget før, enten er utdadert, eller trenger en oppussing, etc
<jo-erlend> mhm. Og kanskje som en måte folk kan prøve Ubuntu på uten å installere det?
<malin_> og etter en stund, kan man ikke endre noe. Er det mulig å gjre det mulig f.eks. kun i guide-delen av forumet?
<malin_> SlimG: hadde vært interessant å bygd opp et skikkelig supportopplegg, med type remote-desktop-løsninger, etc
<SlimG> gui og cli support-løsninger er nok noe som kan brukes nyttig, om noen har lyst til å studere emnet og se hvilke løsninger som finnes så implementerer jeg gjerne
<SlimG> jo-erlend: jeg vet ikke om vi har nok ressurser på serveren, eller mulighet til å kjøre en VM på den
<SlimG> Det er en XEN VM med Ubuntu 10.04, 2.5 GHz Xeon, 1GB RAM, 40GB lagring
<jo-erlend> det holder i massevis, det. Men det er jo ikke sikkert at det er så lurt å rote til systemet med det.
<geirha> En IRC-bot som alle kan endre informasjonen på hadde vært nyttig.
<jo-erlend> det hadde det.
<SlimG> geirha: en norsk ubottu?
<geirha> Ja, hvis den kan konfigureres slik.
<geirha> Det er greit å kunne legge til en ny factoid med en gang man ser behovet for den.
<malin_> SlimG: ja, cli support kunne vært greit osv, men tenker du via ssh? Problemet er vel at den i andre enden må gi fra seg passord?
<SlimG> Hvis dere har gode idéer så skriv for all del en guide/howto/dokmunetasjon til meg så jeg kan bruke til å implementere dette på dontpanic, jeg har desverre ikke så mye tid til å lese meg opp på disse tingene selv
<malin_> #online har jo en veldig fin bot, hvor en kan få opp busstider, menyen til sit kafeene osv
<SlimG> malin_: Sikkert mulig å få til med nøkler óg
<malin_> ah, ja, det er jo ikke alt jeg har kjennskap til selv, om en kan lage en slags midlertidig opplegg, og at det på supportsiden f.eks. kun er folk som er godkjent for å drive support osv, noe kvalitet og sikkerhetsopplegg rundt det eventuelt
<SlimG> jupp
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-03
<sharparrow> hei
<sharparrow> har noen opplevd at skrivebordet går i oppløsning på en måte, og svarer ikke?
<sharparrow> var tvunget å boote i live cd nå
<sharparrow> så ingen  ved maskinen så sent på en fredag?
<sharparrow> krise egentlig
<jo-erlend> sharparrow, jeg forstår ikke helt hva du mener.
<jo-erlend> prøv å beskrive nærmere.
<sharparrow> vel, nå mistenker jeg hd failure, etter mye om og men
<jo-erlend> først; hvilket operativsystem bruker du. Det betyr hvilken versjon av Ubuntu du bruker og om du bruker standard, Kubuntu, etc.
<sharparrow> laptop finner ikke hard drive, ikke os, kan ikke reparere disk1
<sharparrow> lubuntu
<sharparrow> 11.04
<jo-erlend> sharparrow, er det du som har kalt deg silverarrow før?
<sharparrow> jo, men kom ikke inn med det nicket i live cd
<jo-erlend> ok.
<jo-erlend> på hvilken måte er det  laptopen ikke finner harddisken?
<sharparrow> jeg tenkte noen ville gjengjenne meg om nicket var endret bare litt
<sharparrow> når jeg booter
<sharparrow> rare er at bios finner den heller ikke, men det betyr gjerne ikke alt
<jo-erlend> jada. Jeg bare bekrefter på forhånd for å slippe misforståelser.
<jo-erlend> sharparrow, er det laptop?
<sharparrow> ja
<jo-erlend> har du prøvd å skru den helt av og på igjen?
<sharparrow> jeg får en sort skjerm med ulike beskeder når jeg booter; no os detected; no hard drive detected; cannot fix disk1
<sharparrow> nei
<jo-erlend> prøv å gjøre det.
<sharparrow> den er under keyboared, mange skurer og fikling
<jo-erlend> hva?
<jo-erlend> jeg mener å skru av PCen, ikke å skru ut harddisken.
<sharparrow> vel jeg må løse på masse deler lol
 * sharparrow finner frem skrujern
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke.
<sharparrow> å
<jo-erlend> det er jo nødt til å være en av-knapp på laptopen?
<sharparrow> sorry lol
<sharparrow> jeg har nesten planen klar for i morgen; gå og klage til datakjede guttene med hd i hånden
<sharparrow> ja visst, men jeg har jo brukt den da, flere ganger?
<jo-erlend> brukt hva?
<sharparrow> når maskine frøs så var det jo power on/off jeg trykket på
<sharparrow> og når jeg booted etter det
<sharparrow> gjentatte ganger
<jo-erlend> ok.
<jo-erlend> og Ubuntu har ikke advart deg mot at disken er i ferd med å feile eller noe sånt?
<sharparrow> ikke en eneste gang
<sharparrow> disk sjekkingen som dukker opp av og til har vært helt fin
<jo-erlend> hmm. Det er ikke sikkert at Lubuntu kjører de testene som standard, når jeg tenker meg om. Det har jeg aldri sjekket.
<sharparrow> vel, ikke noen beskjeder har poppet opp
<sharparrow> jo, den har slik disk health check noen ganger
<sharparrow> ved boot up
<jo-erlend> hva har den sagt?
<jo-erlend> nei, det er ikke det jeg snakker om.
<sharparrow> alt helt fint, og booter seg ferdig
<sharparrow> hmm
<jo-erlend> mhm. Men Ubuntu kjører SMART-tester, som viser gjennomsnittlig temperatur og en mengde andre ting og sammenlikner det med en profil for harddisken for å se om det er noen tegn til at noe er galt. Når den finner noe rart, så spretter det opp en advarsel som sier at disken er i ferd med å gå i stykker og at du bør bytte den ut.
<jo-erlend> men om Lubuntu kjører noe sånt, aner jeg ikke.
<jo-erlend> ser du ikke disken i BIOS i det hele tatt? Hva sier den når du viser informasjon om diskene?
<sharparrow> nei
<sharparrow> bios viser den gamle toshiba hard disken, mens den som er i er en Western electrick
<sharparrow> electric
<sharparrow> noe slikt
<jo-erlend> har du et kamera? Det hadde vært nyttig å kunne se det der.
<jo-erlend> det høres jo mer enn litt merkelig ut.
<sharparrow> får ikke live versjonen til å gjøre alt som vanlig
<sharparrow> vent, jeg skal boote en annen maskin i 2 etasje
<jo-erlend> <sharparrow> får ikke live versjonen til å gjøre alt som vanlig <-- hva betyr det der?
<sharparrow> jo, jeg er i lubuntu nå, bootet fra cd
<sharparrow> tilbake om litt...
<silverarrow> nei, hard disken er ikke å finne
<silverarrow> rareste
<jo-erlend> Thunderbird med Lightning og Conversations er jo kjempefint. Det eneste jeg synes er litt... merkelig, er at adresseboken vises i eget vindu, mens alt annet vises i tabs. Jeg finner ingen konfigurasjoner for det. Kan det gjøres? Eller kanskje aller helst å la alle ha eget vindu.
<malin_> blæh, nå er det trøbbel med min id :(
<malin_> får liksom ikke logga inn. Virker jo ofte greit ellers, men noen ganger er ting helt kaos spør du meg
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> hei jo
<silverarrow> hei jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> hei.
<xt> hm
<xt> oneiric har fått multiarch-støtte
<xt> after ALL these years!
<silverarrow> er det en bra ting?
<jo-erlend> det betyr at du kan kjøre 32bit programvare på 64bit OS. Det er en god ting.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: er du sikker på det du sier nå ?
<jo-erlend> xt, heh, ja.. Når problemet ikke lenger er reelt, da kommer løsningen :)
<jo-erlend> Kagee, tja.. Forholdsvis?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jeg har bare såvidt lest om det, så det finnes sjanser for at jeg har misforstått. Hvorfor spør du?
<Kagee> Antagelig jeg som har misforstår. *google*
<silverarrow> leter etter ny laptop
<Kagee> xt: ok, forklar meg hva det vil si :-P
<silverarrow> og jeg er så ubesluttsom når det gjelder hva jeg skal velge
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, hvis du skal ha en liten en, så kan jeg anbefale Acer 1810tz.
<jo-erlend> det er den beste laptopen jeg noengang har eid.
<silverarrow> hd grafikk kort og skjerm?
<xt> Kagee: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/new-features-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric.html
<jo-erlend> hehe, nei.
<jo-erlend> 11" HD-skjerm har jeg ikke sett engang.
<silverarrow> men det er ikke absolutt krav
<silverarrow> jeg liker den flate tynne mac-maskinen
<silverarrow> men noen snakket så stygt om prosessoren og overoppheting
<jo-erlend> den som du aldri kan bytte batteri på? :)
<silverarrow> ikke det heller?
<silverarrow> rart
<jo-erlend> "La oss ta den eneste tingen som alltid går i stykker og sørge for at den ikke kan byttes ut". Nydelig.
<silverarrow> ok, ikke den da
<silverarrow> men den er flat og lett
<jo-erlend> er det noe som er viktig for meg, så er det nettopp å kunne bytte batteri.
<silverarrow> sant
<silverarrow> jeg har lurt på om jeg skal fixe det gamle batteriet i en super gammel laptop selv
<jo-erlend> jeg har fire batterier til denne. Jeg kan dra på fisketur en helg og være på nettet hele tiden :)
<silverarrow> å skjønner
<silverarrow>  så ivrig har jeg ikke vært
<jo-erlend> dvs.. Ikke hele helgen. Men i full drift, med skjermen på full, bluetooth og wifi, så holder det glatt fem timer. Det holder nesten åtte hvis jeg går inn for det.
<silverarrow> noen av de apple laptopene har utrolig godt batteri
<silverarrow> åtte timer på ett batterri
<jo-erlend> ja, det ser ut til å være gode maskiner. Men de er ikke dobbelt så gode og de er tre ganger så dyre. :)
<geirha> "jo-erlend, du har fått napp!" "Vent, må bare fullføre svaret på askubuntu først."
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> det er egentlig ikke så mye fisketurer jeg har batteriene for. Men jeg liker å kunne ta en god sykkeltur og sette meg et rolig sted og kode litt om sommeren.
<silverarrow> jo-erlend: sant og det er like gode maskiner som macene, bare men velger litt strategisk
<silverarrow> og mac er pc !!!
<silverarrow> lol
<jo-erlend> vel... :)
<silverarrow> jeg vet apple liker å virke spesiell
<geirha> silverarrow: Oh no you 'idn't!
<silverarrow> ...heve seg over massene
<jo-erlend> i den grad Mac _er_ en PC, så har det alltid vært det. Men det er jo ikke så lenge siden de ble "IBM kompatible". :)
<geirha> :)
<silverarrow> lol
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det er litt spennende at vi er i ferd med å få mangfold igjen.
<silverarrow> geirha, gjerne litt uskikkelig av meg , men ....
<geirha> Neh, jeg anser Mac som PC. Commodore 64 og Amiga også.
<geirha> Det er vel vanlig å bruke PC for å beskrive maskiner med x86-arkitektur, men da kan man heller si det.
<silverarrow> jeg satt med en imac pro et par måneder
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, eller å gå tilbake til å snakke om IBM-kompatible igjen :)
<silverarrow> identisk hard drive, minnekort, cpu, som mye annet der ut
<silverarrow> IMB komatible? der er jeg litt ute
<jo-erlend> de bruker UEFI. Det er det vel ikke fullt så mange andre som gjør. Men ellers er det jo helt standard maskinvare.
<jo-erlend> ...det der har vel kanskje endret seg, når jeg tenker over det.
<silverarrow> tror til og med grafikk kortene til apple ikke er egen utviklet
<silverarrow> og det er jo det de har levd på
<silverarrow> ekstra god grafikk
<silverarrow> og programvare
<geirha> Så lenge de kan lage driverne selv, går det vel bra.
<geirha> Slippe å være avhengige av Nvidia og AMD sine drivere.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, det er vel gode tjue år siden det var et kjennemerke ved Apple?
<jo-erlend> geirha, AMD lager åpne drivere nå. De virker veldig gode. I hvertfall i sammenlikning med hvordan de har vært før.
<geirha> Tja, jeg sitter nå på en laptop med ATI-skjermkort nå. Måtte installere proprietær driver på den.
<jo-erlend> geirha, hvilket kort og hvilken Ubuntu?
<Kagee> De funkerer utmerket med mine 3 skjermen, men måtte installere propritær for å få noe fps
<silverarrow> jo-erlend: for ett år siden var det nevnt som en av hovedårsakene til at enkelte ved kunsthistorisk instututt valgte mac
<geirha> 11.04, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series]
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jeg får mye høyere ytelse med mitt HD5850 når jeg bruker de åpne driverne.
<Kagee> what?
<jo-erlend> vesentlig bedre, faktisk.
<geirha> Den åpne driveren fungerte, men kræsjet på visse spill. Den proprietære driveren får spillene til å fungere, mens andre ting slutter å fungere.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: hø. vi har jo basicly samme kort (jeg har 5870)
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg vet.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: har du lyst til å installere minecraft og oppgi fps'en din? :
<jo-erlend> nei, det orker jeg ikke. Jeg spiller ikke så mye spill.
<Kagee> :)
<jo-erlend> dessuten har jeg gått tilbake til 11.04 på desktopen. Det er den jeg jobber mest på, tross alt, så jeg har lyst til å være litt konservativ med oppgraderinger på den.
<silverarrow> jeg ser corel er tilbake
<silverarrow> jeg har slått meg på libre office
<geirha> Da burde du vel gå for 10.04?
<silverarrow> jo-erlend:  trenger nesten to nye pc-er, en liten lett grei en, og en litt større
 * Kagee foreslår en Asus EEE Transformer og en DELL Latitude
<silverarrow> geirha: , muligens vedlig konservativ da?
<Kagee> men pass på å få usb 3-porter
<silverarrow> men jeg kan bare kjøpe en ting om gangen, de koster penger
<silverarrow> min bror har den stor dell latpop
<silverarrow> eller bærbar
<geirha> silverarrow: Fra 11.04 må man oppgradere til 11.10 før man kan oppgradere til 12.04. Fra 10.04 kan man oppgradere rett til 12.04.
<silverarrow> aha
<silverarrow> men 12 er da lenge til?
<geirha> Forutsatt at 12.04 blir en LTS-utgivelse
<silverarrow> eller oktober?
<silverarrow> men jeg må nå butikken
<silverarrow> det er søndag i  morgen
<geirha> Hver fjerde utgivlse har vært en LTS siden Dapper Drake, men jeg tror ikke det er skrevet i granitt.
<silverarrow> jeg har installert nye utgaver
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, hvis du venter noen uker, så er 11.10 den du vil ha. Utvilsomt.
<silverarrow> men fått så mye mikk makk etter oppgradering via oppdaterings varen
<jo-erlend> javel?
<silverarrow> ja, som å miste direkte innlogging ved oppstart
<jo-erlend> det høres jo snålt ut.
<silverarrow> men småting da
<silverarrow> likevel,
<silverarrow> så jeg har gjort installering via cd
<silverarrow> litt sært kanskje
<jo-erlend> det tar vanligvis kortere tid å installere nytt enn å oppgradere.
<jo-erlend> ofte veldig mye kortere tid, faktisk.
<silverarrow> jeg roter fælt med restricted packages, dvd lib, og alt slikt
<jo-erlend> spørsmålet er jo hvor mye ekstra programvare du har installert og hvor mange systemkonfigurasjoner du har gjort.
<jo-erlend> dvd er jo ondt av natur.
<silverarrow> jeg har libre office, og enkle installeringer via package manger som oftest
<silverarrow>  men for at dvd, cd, streams, nedlastinger skal spille, må jeg til med det terminal vinduet
<silverarrow> like fælt hver gang
<silverarrow> lol
<jo-erlend> det som er greia, er at den grafiske installeren bare kopierer ferdig data, mens oppgradering og installasjon fra alternate bruker pakkesystemet, så det må prosessere mye mer.
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, bare for dvd.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke teknisk sett nødvendig det heller.
<silverarrow> og for at mplayer skal streame nrk, filkler jeg i timevis
<silverarrow> fikler
<jo-erlend> hvis du installerer ubuntu-restricted-extras, så skjer veldig mye av seg selv.
<silverarrow> ja , der er to restricted packages i package manager
<silverarrow> resten er all over the place
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<silverarrow> sikkert enklere enn jeg gjør det til
<silverarrow> jeg  vet ikke alltid hva jeg gjør
<geirha> Noen her som har spilt Stars! forresten? Hadde vært morsomt med et "e-postspill" ...
<silverarrow> finner en veiledning på nettet, klipper og limer
<jo-erlend> du installerer pakken ubuntu-restricted-extras. Da får du flash, java, kodeker og endel andre ting. Så må du kjøre et ekstra program for å aktivere dvd. Programmet følger med i pakken, men du må kjøre det selv.
<silverarrow> jo-erlend:  muligens noe der jeg ikke har skjønt
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, det er ikke så mye å skjønne, egentlig, bortsett fra det faenskapet med dvd, som Ubuntu ikke kan gjøre noe med uten å få problemer med amerikanske myndigheter, såvidt jeg har forstått.
<silverarrow>  bruker dere vimeo?
<silverarrow> lurer på om det er et alternativ til adobe der
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg tror de støtter html video.
<silverarrow> jeg finner ikke helt ut hva som viser vimeo videonene heller
<jo-erlend> ellers kan du kanskje bruke flashvideo replacer.
<silverarrow> prøver å få det til
<silverarrow> det skal være  plugins og slikt for gecko og mplayer
<silverarrow> må bare få sett på det
<silverarrow> ...men nå; butikken
<superos1> Evolution mister status som standard epostklient?
<superos1> Flott!
<jo-erlend> tja... Jeg har vært en evo-frik i årevis, men Thunderbird er også veldig fin og den er mye enklere å ha med å gjøre i Windows og OS X.
<geirha> SÃ¥ Thunderbird tar over for Evolution?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> det ser ikke ut til at Lightning er installert som standard enda, men man skulle nesten tro at det hadde vært nyttig å ha med.
<geirha> Ok, har hørt om begge, men har ikke brukt noen av de, så jeg stiller meg likegyldig. :)
<jo-erlend> Thunderbird med Lightning og Conversations, er kjempefint.
<jo-erlend> etterhvert som vi får på plass infrastruktur for Windows, så blir det viktig å ha programvare som fungerer på begge plattformene.
<geirha> Har aldri hørt om de to sistnevnte før nå.
<jo-erlend> Lightning er en kalender med oppgavehåndtering for Thunderbird. Conversations gir en sånn epost-samtale som i Gmails browser-app.
<geirha> Aha
<jo-erlend> alt det der fungerer glimrende. Litt pes å sette opp nye kalendere og sånt, synes jeg, men det fungerer godt. Det eneste som føles litt klønete, er at kontaktlisten har sitt eget vindu mens alt det andre dukker opp som tabs i Thunderbird.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg hadde ikke tenkt over det, men jeg har helt sluttet å kjøre Totem i fullskjerm i oneiric. Maksimert uten kontroller, er helt ok siden det er så lite annet på skjermen. Deilig. :)
<jo-erlend> merkelig hvor stor forskjell sånne små bagateller kan gjøre.
<jo-erlend> heh.. Jeg kom til å tenke på noe... Er det noen som vet om et program som lager skrivemaskin-lyder når du skriver på tastaturet? :)
<silverarrow> ta ta ta ta ta ta shift, pling
<jo-erlend> jasså?
<silverarrow> http://www.ehow.com/how_6941930_make-laptop-sound-like-typewriter.html
<silverarrow> http://www.tothepc.com/archives/typewriter-sound-at-key-press-on-pc-keyboard/
<silverarrow> sjekk dette tastaturet http://www.geeksugar.com/Vintage-Geek-Typewriter-Keyboard-Your-Computer-208806
<jo-erlend> det der er Windows-programmer.
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> muligens de funker i wine?
<jo-erlend> heh, det er ikke snakk om at jeg bruker noe sånt.
<jo-erlend> det bør ikke ta så altfor lang tid å lage.
<silverarrow> cromium er noe @£$½ med popup vinduer
<silverarrow> hva med et år uten elektrisitet
<silverarrow> skrivemaskin med fargebånd
<silverarrow> fra 1930
<silverarrow> oljelamper
<silverarrow> vedkomfyr
<silverarrow> ville vi overlevd
<silverarrow> et år uten datateknologi
<silverarrow> tilbake til 40-50 årene
<silverarrow> ikke sikkert det egentlig betyr så mye
<silverarrow> a displaced world
<silverarrow> displaced lives
<silverarrow> alienated exitence
<silverarrow> existence
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-04
<malin_> :)
<jo-erlend> hei :)
<malin_> hei jo-erlend  :)
<jo-erlend> woops. Programmet mitt funker plutselig ikke lenger. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg bare håper at det er en av de buggene jeg fiksa i quidgets for en stund siden, for ellers skjønner jeg ingenting. Finner ut det når jeg får ny pakke om et par timer. Spennende :)
<jo-erlend> heh... Jeg leste tracen og kikket på kildekoden. Skjønte ikke en dritt. Så kom jeg til å tenke på at den kildekoden jeg leste er ca et halvt år yngre enn den programmet brukte. Det kan jo, forhåpentligvis, forklare noe.
<silverarrow> noen i live på en søndag?
<silverarrow>   :- )
<silverarrow> muligens litt mye å forlange
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, det hender vel.
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> prøver puppy linux
<silverarrow> og det funker
<jo-erlend> heh.
<jo-erlend> hva er det som har skjedd med Linux' versjoner nå? Jeg får beskjed om at en kjerneoppgradering er tilgjengelig. Den nye heter... hold dere fast ... 3.0.0.10.11. Jeg trodde de skulle gå bort fra det der?
<lnostdal_> 3.x allerede, jo-erlend ? .. åssen distro o.s.v.?
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, 11.10.
<lnostdal_> ahok
<lnostdal_> stabil nok?
<jo-erlend> heh, jeg vet ikke helt hva jeg skal svare på det. Ting kræsjer her hele tiden, men det ser ikke ut til å ha noen effekt annet enn irriterende bokser som spretter opp. Og det er noen litt irriterende mangler som at vi mangler tastatursnarveier for å bytte mellom linser og sånt. Ellers synes jeg det er helt ok. Jeg må stadig restarte Unity, men det er jo veldig fort gjort og det kan ha mye med driveren her å gjøre.
<jo-erlend> dessuten oppfører Unity seg litt rart når jeg flytter musepekeren fra en PC til en annen med Synergy. Men det er jo et litt mer spesielt tilfelle.
<lnostdal_> ok
<lnostdal_> åssen versjon av openjdk er standard der nå?
<lnostdal_> sånn btw.
<jo-erlend> tja.. Standard? Mener du at det skal være installert som standard?
<hjd>  lnostdal: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all ?
<hjd> (merk at mitt søk er for oneiric, så det har sannsynligvis litt nyere pakker enn de andre utgavene)
<jo-erlend> hjd, det var jo oneiric han spurte om :)
<lnostdal_> do-release-upgrade på kubuntu'n her fungerte ikke så bra ..   kanskje greit å vente litt
<hjd> fikk du feilmeldinger eller noe
<hjd> ?
<lnostdal_> ja, eller metafeilmelding .. heh ..    noe gikk galt, men står ikke hva
<lnostdal_> kan kjøre igjen og paste..
<hjd> har sett noen bugrapporter på at enkelte får meldinger om at de kan ikke oppgradere på grunn av en eller annen pakke, men jeg kjenner ikke til detaljene rundt det.
<lnostdal_> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=9H4N9883
<hjd> lnostdal_: den var jo ikke så veldig spesifik. Jeg ville forsøkt igjen om en stund, og hvis det fortsatt ikke er mulig vurdert å rapportere en bug.
<hjd> Det er mulig du kan spørre i #ubuntu+1 , men jeg vet ikke om den kanalen er kun beregnet for diskusjon om neste versjon, eller om den inkluderer oppgraderinger også.
<lnostdal_> ok
<lnostdal_> ..eller oppgradering er vel en del av et release ..   forsøke igjen siden jeg
<hjd> Jeg ville uansett prøvd igjen om en stund og sett om det fungerte da. Jeg vet oppgradering fra maverick til natty hadde noen problemer en stund, men det fikset seg mer eller mindre selv etter en eller to uker.
<hjd> ... når det fortsatt var i utvikling.
<malin_> ser at thunderbird blir standard for 11.10
<malin_> men om det er postivt eller negativt aner jeg ikke enda. Jeg brukte thunderbird mye før i windowstida, og litt på Ubuntu også tror jeg
<silverarrow> noen som vet om buntuene regnes for lettdrevne
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> jeg har lurt på debian og se om jeg kan få det til fra der
<lnostdal> debain er vel gnome 2 ..   noe som blir omtrent det samme some ubuntu i "classic mode" (velges når en logger inn)
<silverarrow> du kan ha rett id et
<silverarrow> jeg prøver puppy linux nå
<lnostdal> vet ikke hvor lettdrevent det du er ute etter må være?
<silverarrow> ganske lett dreven, men nrk tv spiser opp min cpy
<silverarrow> vell, jeg har lubuntu på hard disken, og den funker
<silverarrow> klager ikke
<silverarrow> puppy linux er anderledes, fruagl install
<silverarrow> frugal
<silverarrow> du vet, en save file og cd/usb boot up
<blaamann> Har Android en Ubuntu One client?
<Kagee> ja, iirc, men har aldri brukt den
<blaamann> Fant den nå.
<blaamann> Så får vi se om den oppfører seg og ser bra ut på Honeycomb.
<Kagee> ikan virke som om dropbox for android ikke har offline cache, fortrll meg om ununtu one er bedre
<blaamann> Kagee: Offline cache? Av utvalgte/alle filer?
<Kagee> ja
<blaamann> "Oops something went wrong" på første nedlast test.
<blaamann> Ser ut til å funke bra nå. Ville først laste opp alle mine kamerabilder først (spurte seff om løv først).
<silverarrow1> hei
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-27
<malin> RoyK: nei, jeg orket ikke å sette det opp i går, og i dag var det en dag jeg brukte til noe annet
<malin> Drupal: for å få det til å se enda mer standard ubuntu ut med gnome-panel: sudo aptitude install gnome-panel gnome-tweak-tool gnome-human-icon-theme human-theme
<malin> så kan man endre ting via gnome-tweak-tool som themes og sånt
<malin> fonter osv også ska man kunne endre med det. ser jeg har problemer med programbytter/switcher, men kan være fordi det er noe som er deaktivert i compiz så veit ikke om det er standard for alle eller ei.
<Drupal> God morgen! :)
<malin> godmorgen Drupal
<citoyen> mornings
<RoyK> morgen :)
<malin> og der virket endelig java i opera også. er fikset i opera 12.02-1565
<Drupal> God dag
 * Drupal sitter på toget
<Drupal> PÃ¥ vei hjem
<Kagee> malin: ?
<malin> ja Kagee ?
<malin> tenkte du på siste Opera 12.02 rc2 ?
<Kagee> om.
<Kagee> malin: hmm, glem det, ser du svarte på det jeg lurte på i dag tidlig.
<malin> ?
<malin> ah
<malin> da så :)
<Kagee> sitter å lurer på noen kunder som har problemer med opera og java på windows ...
<malin> ah
<malin> med Opera?
<malin> ja, du skrev det jo...
 * malin huske å lese før hun prater
<malin> usikker på hvordan det er i windows. har bare kjørt en opera-next et eller annet der, og jeg tror java virker der
<Kagee> mmm'
<Kagee> malin: men om du fortsatt hadde hatt problemer, så skulle jeg bedt deg sjekke noe.
<malin> ok
<Kagee> malin: men, siden du ikke har problemer, så :)
<malin> hehe :)
<malin> kan man spørre om hva? ble litt nysgjerrig
<malin> selvom det jo ikke er noe vits sånn egentlig
<Kagee> sitter her med uvanlig mange bankid+operaproblemer i innboksen.
<Kagee> En av de fant en løsning selv, om at man måtte klikke på en play-knapp i adresselinjen for at det skulle funke ...
<Kagee> dvs, for at java skulle kjøre.
<malin> snålt
<malin> det har jeg aldri sett i Opera
<Kagee> ville bare sjekke om det var noe som var blitt standard for opera.
<malin> med mindre det er den nye reload-knappen når plugins crasher
<malin> kan ikke si jeg har lagt merke til noen playknapp i alle fall
<Kagee> bitteliten play-knapp i nærheten av stjerna.
<malin> nei :)
<malin> ser den ikke jeg :)
<Kagee> hmmmm
<malin> eller er det bare i windows-versjonen kanskje?
<Kagee> maybe
<malin> jeg kan titte når jeg er i windows for å spille igjen
<Kagee> hva spiller du der?
<malin> går gjerne i age of empires 2, sim city 4, age of empires 3
<malin> og nå har jeg lastet ned comand and conqueror red alert 1 men skal prøve den originale comand and conqueror også, om jeg bare finner den da
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-28
<RoyK>  
<malin>        
<RoyK> du har friskt raid ;)
<blaamann> Er det flere som har problemer med libreoffice og Unity integrasjon? http://askubuntu.com/questions/84108/libreoffice-problem-integrating-with-unity
<blaamann> Det er så gale at det tvinger meg inn i Cinnamon resten av dagen. bbl
<malin> hhm.. jeg har ikke merket noe i alle fall
<malin> men jeg har lo-menubar installert også
<malin> ah, du var vekke da jeg svarte blaamann
<malin> men svaret var at jeg ikke har merket noe, dog har jeg lo-menubar installert, aner ikke om det har noe å si fra eller til
<blaamann> malin: MÃ¥tte inn i Cinnamon. Men takk for svar.
<malin> :)
<blaamann> En på nabokontoret ville kaste en skanner. Fikk den ikke til å funke lenger og vips så har eg en skanner som 'Just Works'.
<malin> :D
<RoyK> regnmåleren sier 5,2mm/t
<RoyK> bittelittegranne til oslo å være
<hjd> Det er Ubuntu developer week denne uka http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2012/08/28/ubuntu-developer-week-starts-today/! Irc sessions for de som har lyst til å bidra eller bare vil vite mer.  Man kan følge med i  #ubuntu-classroom eller lese loggen etterpå. :)
<RoyK> når starter det?
<RoyK> ser ut som om dagens sesjon er over
<geirha> siste går nå
<RoyK> men ikke noe video?
<geirha> det vet jeg ikke noe om
<hjd> Den posten jeg lenket til har klokkeslett i UTC for hver av de forskjellige øktene.
<RoyK> hadde vært kjekt med videosnutter og ikke bare prat på irc ;)
<hjd> Det blir laget videoer fra tid til annen også, mener å huske Jono Bacon og Daniel Holbach iallefall har lagt ut et par på ustream.
<Emil_> Her var det ikke mye liv...
<sigurdga_> Emil_: hva vet du om det?
<Emil_> Ikke stort, -> den siste timen
<sigurdga_> å. du tenker på siste timen. det er ganske mange timer det skjer ganske mye mer enn den siste timen.
<malin> ja, det skjer ting nå og da Emil_ :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-29
 * RoyK smiler og vinker
<RoyK> ny mac :D
<malin> gratulerer da
<malin> noen trodde en gang at dette var en mac også.... :S kan jeg ikke skjønne men men
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> 15" macbook pro retina
<RoyK> fet skjerm, men litt liten
 * RoyK setter opp 'file vault', så blir det nok bra
<RoyK> æøå
<RoyK> hm... er æøå riktig? får masse krøll når jeg skriver det, men ser riktig ut etterpå
<Emil_> ...
<geirha> RoyK: Nope
<RoyK> moccamac
<geirha> irc clienten bruker latin1, mens du skriver inn med utf-8 sannsynligvis
<RoyK> jeg sitter i samme klienten her, æøå
<RoyK> samme screen
<RoyK> screen -x
<RoyK> så det er nok terminalen i OS X 10.7 som er ute og padler
<RoyK> æøå
<geirha> meh, installer Ubuntu på sjiten
<geirha> ;P
<malin> do it, do it :)
<malin> oi, du har masse rart av tegn :)
<si-m1> fint å kjøre kun linux på machardware
<si-m1> no dual boot
<si-m1> ekstra bonus hvis du ser eplefanbois rive seg i håret når de låner den
<RoyK> l20528roysk:~ roysk$ echo -n 'æøå' | file -
<RoyK> /dev/stdin: UTF-8 Unicode text, with no line terminators
<geirha> nei nei, bare sette et tema som ligner osx
<RoyK> men det blir bare kroell om jeg *skriver* noe i terminalen etter ssh
<malin> hm...
<malin> er det ikke noe man skriver inn i .bashrc for å ordne til utf-8?
<malin> eller er det bare på linux kanskje det
<malin> men nå må jeg stikke jeg, så snakkes siden
<malin> poff
<geirha> RoyK: hva sier locale før og etter ssh?
<RoyK> æøå
<RoyK> den hadde visst fått med seg "LC_CTYPE=UTF-8", som av en eller annen grunn fikk ting til å fungere heller dårlig
 * RoyK er lettere forvirra av tegnsettvariabler og sånt
<geirha> hvor hen var LC_CTYPE=UTF-8 ?
<RoyK> geirha: begge steder, men ser ikke ut som om det funka spesielt bra med den på linuxsiden
<RoyK> fjerna den, så funker det fint
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> fine ting
<RoyK> Apple Time Machine fant plutselig ut at den skulle ta en ny, full backup. jaha, tenkte jeg, og nå har den gjort det, den nye tar mindre plass, og all historikk er borte
<RoyK> epleidioter
<malin> hm... :S
 * RoyK har backup av backupen på gamlejobben
<RoyK> 700GB med backup, og disken min er en 250GB SSD, så det er garantert mye der som kan kastes
<RoyK> får hente ned og sjekke og eventuelt kopiere ut i filformat det jeg trenger, så får den heller fortsette med ny backup
<malin> hm
<malin> er en grunn til at jeg alltid har værtskeptisk til backupgreier
<malin> men det ser jo ut til å fungere når man forstår hvordan det funker
<malin> men time machine er kanskje ikke der?
<sigurdga_> git og git-annex er det eneste jeg stoler på
<RoyK> ikke i henhold til dokumentasjon
<RoyK> time machine skal ta vare på alt inntil disken er full
<sigurdga_> og git-annex har jeg ikke rukket å prøve enda, men er overbevist av dok
<RoyK> type backupmediet
<RoyK> men time machine hikker av og til og finner det for godt å ta en ny backup, og her scratcha den alt det gamle
<RoyK> da blir tidsmaskina til apple ganske ubrukelig
<malin> sant. få deg en DeLorean i stedet
<RoyK> :)
<silverarrow> har noen oppdatert til Firefox 15?
<malin> ikke jeg i alle fall. eller jeg kan jo sjekke
<silverarrow> ok
<silverarrow> den kom med oppdateringen nå for pricise
<silverarrow> precise
<silverarrow> jeg har backports for firefox eller hva det nå heter
<malin> nope
<malin> 14.1 her
<silverarrow> denne testvideoen vil ikke spille
<malin> ah, jeg har ikke oppgradert, men tror ikke jeg har backports på
<silverarrow> her startet updatemanager automatisk
<silverarrow> vel, om du har 14.01 får du i hvert fall firefox oppdateringer
<silverarrow> http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/15.0/whatsnew/?oldversion=14.0.1
<silverarrow> den kom i dag så det er ganske nytt tror jeg
<malin> ok
<geirha> silverarrow: Når jeg åpner den urlen får jeg.  «Your Firefox is out of date.»
<malin> men hvilken testvideo får du ikke spilt?
<silverarrow> eller denne egentlig http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/15.0/whatsnew/?oldversion=14.0.1
<malin> ah.. dere åpner den med firefox.. hehe, for jeg får bare opp en side der jeg kan laste ned firefox
<silverarrow> videoen spiller greit nok, men lyden er bare hiss
<silverarrow> jeg får "firefox is up to date" og en liten video
<malin> så jeg får i firefox også melding om at firefox er utdadetert, men om 15 er nyeste er det jo ikke rart
<malin> ah
 * RoyK har satt opp ny server på jobb til bruk for A/V-gjengen - råfilmer på 100GB ser ikke ut til å være uvanlig :P
<silverarrow> oj
<malin> ja. firefox dukka opp da jeg tok en aptitude update og safe-upgrade :D
<malin> da kan vi teste teste
<silverarrow> da har jeg ikke plass til mer enn 5 filmer på laptopen
<RoyK> heh - har drøyt 20TiB her nå
<silverarrow> og denne ppc-en ikke en enenste en lol
<RoyK> plass, ikke data
<malin> ukomprimert dv-video som er 720x576 tar jo 2GB pr 9minutter, så at det kan bli filer på 100GB for HD og sånt er vel ikke så rart
<RoyK> bare drøyt 3TiB med data så langt
<RoyK> det her er vel 1080p
<silverarrow> jeg har ikke blueray enda en gang
<silverarrow> hva er det de største harddisken er nå?
<RoyK> ffmpeg sier Stream #0.0[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1920x1080 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 100000 kb/s, 25 fps, 25 tbr, 90k tbn, 50 tbc
<silverarrow> for laptop er det 1TB fremdeles?
<RoyK> 4TB, tror jeg
<RoyK> 1,5, kanskje, for laptop
<malin> silverarrow: videoen her spiller fint
<silverarrow> da har det økt siden jul
<RoyK> 1TB, ser det ut til
<silverarrow> hele tiden forbedring
<silverarrow> 1TB virket usannsynlig mye da lol
<silverarrow> nå knapt dugende til film
<RoyK> da kjøper du en liten NAS-boks og stapper inn 4x2TB, setter opp i RAID-5, og så er du noen lunde sikker
<silverarrow> malin: jeg får bare hizz lyd
<RoyK> malin har fått seg fin hjemmeserver som NAS ;)
<malin> hm, så kjipt da silverarrow
<malin> aner ikke hva det kan være
 * RoyK synes malin bør kalle serveren sin 'nasevis'
<malin> RoyK: ja... :$ :D
<malin> hihi
<malin> ja, black-mamba passer jo ikke så bra nå som jeg har et sølvfarget kabinett
<malin> silver-mamba
<RoyK> nasevis!
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> giftige slanger
 * RoyK hadde en macbook pro som het 'eplekjekken'
<malin> lol
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> husker dere den historien om han som fant en grønn slange i en banankasse
<malin> nei
<silverarrow> den er vist dødelig også
<silverarrow> grønn bananslange
<RoyK> banankassa?
<silverarrow> ja, sånn som butikkene får
<RoyK> dødelig banankasse slår til igjen!
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> men det gikk bra
<silverarrow> tror de fra akvariet ute på nordnes endet opp med å ta i  mot den, så den ikke ble avlivet
<malin> ah, hm, det høres litt kjent ut faktisk
<malin> men altså, det hadde ikke vært så gøy å funnet en grønn slange i en banankasse
 * RoyK må få til skikkelig backup med crashplan fra mac-en
<RoyK> time machine ser ikke spesielt bra ut
<silverarrow> den var i grunnen liten, men gifitg
<RoyK> grønn mamba?
<RoyK> de er jo ganske dødelige...
<silverarrow> det er en på jobben som er flink med data, eller han har flyttet avdelig nå
<malin> grønn mamba?
<malin> pga de grønne diskene eller pga grønne slangen i banankassa i Bergen?
<silverarrow> han fortalte han hadde satt opp mange backup-mirror (hva det nå er), tror han hadde fire harddisker som tok back up
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/bilder/tropicworld-atrox/118.html
<silverarrow> noen uker etter på fortalte han alle hadde krashet samtidig, max uflaks, trodde iikke slik var mulig
<silverarrow> der er jo ganske fin
<silverarrow> slangen altså
<malin> oi, den var fin ja :)
<malin> mhm
<silverarrow> ja har et audio-problem
<RoyK> også kalt lydproblem?
<RoyK>  ;)
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> muligens html5 problem, men det funker andre steder
<RoyK> - I all pedagogikk er det essensielt at pensum presenteres intelligibelt. Det er et elementært imperativ for alle pedagoger å unngå eksessiv anvendelse av idiomer med xenotyp etymologi. I de fleste tilfeller eksisterer adekvate og relevante synonymer på norsk.
<silverarrow> har denne videoen lyd ? http://www.macslocum.com/html5-video.html
<sigurdga_> RoyK: genialt utsagn. jeg håper folk skjønner iroien i det.
<silverarrow> rareste
<silverarrow> den funket jo i 14.01
<RoyK> sigurdga_: har det som signatur på eposten min ;)
 * RoyK er ute av form - bare ei drøy mil med oppover fra jobben, og er sliten...
<malin> RoyK: den var jo artig
<silverarrow> nå satt jeg å leste "audio" når jeg sjekket instillingen og da ble det slik
<RoyK> blir ofte sånn med folk som jobber med teknologi
<RoyK> glemmer å bruke egne ord
<malin> ja
<RoyK> ff15.0 her på OS X, lyd funker
<silverarrow> men ikke buntu
<silverarrow> lyden er borte på youtube også
<silverarrow> nå kan jeg ikke gå tilbake til 14.01
<silverarrow> !"#"¤#
<RoyK> møkkacrashplan
<RoyK> nå kræsjer klienten bare jeg starter den og venter litt
<RoyK> "disconnected..."
<silverarrow> støtfanger kan bli nødvendig
<malin> hm, det skal være mulig å nedgradere pakker.
<malin> http://www.skorks.com/2009/07/downgrading-a-ubuntu-package/
<malin> kan jo teste selv her :)
<malin> hm.. .ser ikke ut som detfunka så bra
<silverarrow> slike ting er alltid vanskelig, for man skal liksom ikke gjøre slikt. Det er lite brukt så man må være superflink
<malin> mhm
<RoyK> silverarrow: du lærer bare mer av å prøve ;)
<silverarrow> sant
<silverarrow> men det er mye prøving hele tiden
<malin> sånn er vel livet, man prøver og man feiler og noen ganger er feilene ugjennopprettelige
<malin> og andre ganger så får man til ting og lærer
<silverarrow> ja, slik er det vel
<malin> er nok de
<silverarrow> vel, jeg har ikke tenkt å leve med en helt ubrukelig 15 versjon
<malin> nei
<malin> da må du enten finne ut hvordan rulle tilbake, eller så kan du ikke leve mer da. siden du ikke kan leve med det
<malin> hm. jeg må sjekke litt mer på det er altså det må da gå an å få den til 14.01 igjen
<malin> eller hva forrige versjon het
<silverarrow> ja eller fine veinen helt ut i fra firefox og mozilla og over i en annen verden
<malin> kanskje det
<Skinfakse> Har noen av dere greie på IBus?
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-30
 * RoyK smiler og vinker
<malin> har noen her prøvd despotify? er en cli-basert spotifyklient. får installert osv, men får feilmelding når jeg skal søke. Så har noen vært borti dette før?
<malin> får denne meldingen: Search failed: Error when searching
<geirha> Søket feilet fordi det var en feil under søket
<geirha> hjalp det? ;P
<malin> ja, men jeg skriver søket sånn her: search <søkestreng>
<malin> i oversikten over kommandoer står det at søk gjøres slik:
<malin> search [string]
<malin> jeg har prøvd å ha med [ og ] foran og etter i fall det skulle være med eller ikke, men skjer samme
<geirha> [ og ] betyr at string ikke er obligatorisk
<geirha> men basert på det, burde   search "Jusin Bieber"  fungere
<malin> hm, ja
<malin> jeg prøvde å skrive kun search også
<malin> men jeg kan prøveå skrivedet sånn
<malin> nope
<malin> virker ikke det heller
<malin> så gir vel opp tripper jeg. google var ikke så mye til hjelp heller så
<RoyK> http://www.aftenposten.no/digital/Philips-viser-frem-ultrabred-skjerm-pa-IFA--6978283.html
<RoyK> ikke hver dag aftenposten viser fram ubuntu desktop på TV-er ;)
<geirha> En Ubuntu 11.04 live-sesjon
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175973/ oops
<geirha> hihi
<geirha> oppdatert python kanskje?
<RoyK> tror ikke det...
<RoyK> bug 1034585, kanskje
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1034585 in command-not-found "command-not-found version: 0.2.44 guest-6NJkVB@ubuntu:~$ " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034585
<geirha> Den var ikke særlig informativ
<geirha> kanskje bug 887502
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 887502 in command-not-found "crashes on non utf-8 multibyte encodings" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/887502
<geirha> endra du LC_CTYPE til en verdi begge maskinene kan bruke eller bare tømte du den?
<geirha> kræsjer her hvis jeg setter LC_CTYPE=C
<RoyK> geirha: sikkert den - nye mac-en setter LC_CTYPE til noe rart
<geirha> locale -a
<geirha> sett den til LC_CTYPE=nb_NO.UTF-8 hvis tilgjenglig
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> skal prøve når jeg er tilbake på den nye laptoppen
<silverarrow> ny laptop
<silverarrow> fine greier
<RoyK> mhm - macbook pro retina
<RoyK> søt sak ;)
<silverarrow> ja fine og lette
<silverarrow> min søster kjøpte en i forrige uke
<silverarrow> og fikk en iphone i går
<silverarrow> fortært av apple
<silverarrow> det er fine og gode maskiner
<silverarrow> tror ikke det er bedre alternativer for tiden, bare like bra
<RoyK> eneste problemene med retina er: De kommer bare i 15" (ikke 17" - jegvilha!), og de har glossy skjerm (noe som suger hardt og lenge sammenlikna med matt)
<silverarrow> ja, noen liker ikke blank skjerm
 * RoyK != noen
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> jeg har hatt begge deler
<silverarrow> min fujitsu har blank skjerm
<RoyK> har hatt begge selv, og med blank skjerm blir det bare masse refleksjoner uansett hvor mye refleksjonsbehandla den er
<silverarrow> hp matt
<silverarrow> ja, kanskje
<RoyK> apple snakker om 75% reduksjon i refleksjonene på retina, men det er mer enn nok til å ødelegge inntrykket av en ellers superb maskin
<RoyK> og så burde den ha kommet i 17"
<silverarrow> da må du nok over til samsung eller noe slikt
<Kagee> ctrl-M /input return
<silverarrow> de har aluminium kasse og 17,3 tommers skjerm
<silverarrow> vet ikke helt med skjermen,
<silverarrow> 9 serien til samsung skal vist komme med en skjerm som har enda klarere farger enn mac retina
<silverarrow> jeg skulle gjerne sett de ved siden av hverandre
<silverarrow> RoyK: har du vært plaget av en snakkende dame?
<silverarrow> hvodan slår man henne av?
<silverarrow> jeg går inn på rediger og litt nedpå listen er der en tale funksjon setting men den "dimmed" og jeg kan ikke aktivere den?
<RoyK> har ikke hørt noen skravlende dame så langt
 * RoyK har fått karbonramme i posten :D
<silverarrow> hun snakkedamen sier "press ctrl activation" men den vil ikke highlightes
<silverarrow> utheves heter det kanskjue
<silverarrow> RoyK: kult,
<silverarrow> men jeg må gå nå, vi snakkes gjerne
<silverarrow> må få høre hvodan det går med sykkelprojektet RoyK
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> garantert masse ting som ikke funker og deler som ikke passer
<RoyK> menmen - må jo nerde med noe
<silverarrow> og det er veldig gøy å bygge sin egen sykkel
<RoyK> har du prøvd?
<silverarrow> nei
<RoyK> så langt: ny ramme fra kina, karbon, 1,1kg eller så
<RoyK> har bygd ett hjul, deler til ett til kommer snart
<RoyK> så må jeg kjøpe et XT-sett, type http://www.sykkelkomponenter.no/products/shimano-xt-m785-gruppe
<RoyK> blir ikke så gæli dyrt, kanskje 10k totalt
<silverarrow> det nærmeste jeg har  komt er å plukke en Safir sykkel fra 1957 fra hverandre, gjort alle deler ren, smurt og satt den sammen igjen
<silverarrow> jeg fikk hjelp med hjulene og 3 giren,
<silverarrow> men den sykkelen ble stjålet
<silverarrow> veldig dumt
<silverarrow> safir var samme som dbs
<silverarrow> 28 hjul og grønn
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> jeg satser på 26"
 * RoyK er ikke så høy
<silverarrow> ja det er bra for skauen,
<RoyK> har prøvd noen 29-ere og det blir litt veltepetter for en fyr på 158cm på strømpelesten
<silverarrow> jeg har det på den jeg sykler på nå
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> jaja, du rekker nå over hjulkanten
<RoyK> har en http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2011/archive/6000wsd nå, og den funker fint, men man vil jo oppgradere litt osv
<RoyK> fant en "Rock Shox Reba RACE Air PopLoc 100 mm Tapered for 26"" til 1500 brukt (dvs, tatt av sykkelen før den ble brukt)
<silverarrow> ja, man blir vel aldri helt fornøyd
<silverarrow> helt ny altså
<RoyK> jupp, og den ligger vel på det doble over disk, eller mer
<silverarrow> race?
<silverarrow> jeg må google den
<silverarrow> jeg hadde en dempgaffel men den hadde litt dårlig avstivingsfunkjon
<RoyK> veldig mange dempere er dårlige på lockout
<silverarrow> da jeg kom over på en sykkel uten demp føltes det som en lettelse på sykkesti
<RoyK> du får litt mindre demping, men får skjelden låst den
<RoyK> trives egentlig med litt demping - mye bedre med fortauskanter og sånt
<RoyK> bare å peise på
<silverarrow> ja, der er fordeler, og på brostein
<silverarrow> himla så det kan riste med smale hardpumpede dekk lol
<RoyK> brostein uten demping foran er - vel - interessant ;)
<silverarrow> og noen av de dempegaflene har bedre avstiving
<RoyK> kjører race king supersonic på rundt 20 PSI nå
<RoyK> det er ganske smooth
<RoyK> kanskje litt glatte på gress og røtter og sånt, men funker greit til det meste
<silverarrow> hvordan tror du den er ? http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/laptops/NP700Z7C-S03US
<RoyK> myten om at man bør ha høyt lufttrykk for å få lav rullemotstand er nok punktert
<RoyK> ser jo fet ut, men hva slags brikkesett er det på den? takler den sata3?
<RoyK> ganske viktig om man vil ha god ytelse fra en SSD
<silverarrow> det har mye med mønster og gummikvalitet også
<silverarrow> alle faktorer teller jo
<RoyK> ja, det har veldig mye med mønster og gummikvalitet ;)
<RoyK> men RK SS er rimelig fett
<RoyK> beste dekka jeg har prøvd så langt
<silverarrow> RoyK: har ikke peiling, jeg tenkte mest på skjermklarhet, lyd og vekt
<RoyK> det må du nok prøve
<silverarrow> tenkter i7 må være rakst nok unasett?
<RoyK> type, du finner ikke sånne data i ei annonse
<silverarrow> ja må inn i en butikk hvor man kan se ulike modeller ved siden av hverandre
<RoyK> i7 er fett nok, men er bussene gode? er det sata3? hva slags pci-e er sata-kontrolleren kobla på?
<RoyK> om det er pci-e 1x, så er jo båndbredden 250MB/s eller så
<silverarrow> busser? bare det ikke er trikk
<RoyK> så da hjelper det ikke med en SSD som klarer 550MB/s
<RoyK> om det er SATA2, så klarer den cirka 300MB/s, mye lavere enn en ny og fet SSD
<RoyK> osv osv osv
<silverarrow> ssd er ofte litt liten, eller vedlig dyr
<silverarrow> men om du skulle finne en snakkende dame funksjon må du tipse meg
<RoyK> jeg vil aldri, aldri gå tilbake til snurredisk på laptoppen min
<RoyK> aldri
<RoyK> det går så sinnsvakt mye raskere med ssd
<RoyK> jeg har 250GB på denne, og 500GB på den nye retina-lappen
<silverarrow> ja det er jo fordeler, prisene er kanskje ikke så avskrekkende?
<silverarrow> det er stort nok for meg,
<silverarrow> men 500 var ikke de vanlig disk?
<RoyK> nei, ssd
<silverarrow> det er jo veldig bra
<RoyK> men den laptoppen er jo ganske dyr
<RoyK> 250 holder vel for det meste
<silverarrow> ja man bør jo ha ekstern lagring uansett
<RoyK> og om laptoppen kommer med optisk stasjon, kan du sikkert bytte ut den med en snurredisk
<RoyK> man har jo hjemmeserver, må vite ;)
<silverarrow> ja, jeg vil helst ha optisk drive, men jeg kan vel leve men en løs en
<silverarrow> jeg lot meg imponere av samsung 9 serien
<silverarrow> 15 " er største der også
<RoyK> om du trenger >250GB på laptoppen, så bytt heller ut den optiske med en snurredisk på 1TB eller noe
<RoyK> så får du i pose og sekk
<silverarrow> jeg har aldri tenkt på det som en mulighet
<RoyK> lynrask ssd til de viktige tinga, og noe treig disk til andre ting
<silverarrow> jeg føler jo at rask datamaskin og 7200rpm hd går unna
<RoyK> hihi
<RoyK> prøv ssd
<RoyK> og du vil finne ut at du tar veldig feil ;)
<silverarrow> jeg vet, jeg overførte en stor folder med bilder på ssd
<silverarrow> svup
<silverarrow> jeg lurer på om samsung 9 serie har 125GB som standard ssd, men kan byttes ut
<silverarrow> men nå må jeg gå
<silverarrow> snakkes
<RoyK> bare kjøp den med minste snurredisk
<RoyK> og bytt til en ssd
<RoyK> SATA er SATA
<silverarrow> ja det er nok det
<RoyK> hm...
<RoyK> http://www.mtbr.com/cat/suspension/2011-forks/rockshox/reba-rl/prd_453884_6762crx.aspx
<RoyK> virker snadder
#ubuntu-no 2012-08-31
<RoyK> mrgn
 * geirha setter fram ei skål med vokaler
<geirha> Bare forsyn deg
<RoyK> takktakk :)
<RoyK> Vidar Theisen er død :(
<RoyK> malin: http://labs.rutebok.no/ kanskje bruke den neste gang?
<RoyK> geirha: med LC_CTYPE=UTF-8, så feiler command-not-found
<geirha> ja, for UTF-8 er sikkert ikke i «locale -a»-lista på Ubuntuen
<RoyK> burde jo ikke tryne likevel ;)
 * RoyK skal hjem til gamlefolket til helga og se gjennom gamle ting og prøve å finne singelen med "heavy metal" featuring Vidar Theisen
<malin> Digga Theisen jeg...
<malin> også er han morrsom å etterligne/immitere
<sigurdga_> hadde han på russekortet mitt, jeg
<malin> RoyK: det der er jo en enda bedre greie da... om det kommer ruteinfo for hele landet og jeg kan parse det......
<malin> takk for den der RoyK  :)
<RoyK> sigurdga_: :)
 * RoyK sammenlikner RAID-6 på 6 rimelige SATA-disker med iSCSI-basert lagring med 13x2TB "enterprise"-SATA-disker i RAID-6 i en NexSAN Satabeast, og sw raid med lokale disker gir iscsi-løsninga såpass grisebank at det nesten er flaut
<RoyK> må bare få satt opp bcache, så går det nok unna ;)
<geirha> RoyK: command-not-found er jo skrevet i python. Python er veldig hårsår på locale
 * RoyK synes egentlig python er ganske python
 * RoyK synes kompilering av ffmpeg er *enda* mer python
<geirha> "Nei se der du, et tegn som ikke passer i dette tegnsettet, skulle du sett. Det er ikke så farlig vi bare KASTER EN EXCEPTION SLIK AT HELE GREIA TRYNER"
<geirha> Det går noe i den dur
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> http://smilla.karlsbakk.net/iozone/
<RoyK> ikke veldig dårlig til for en billig pese med 6x2TB-disker i RAID-6 (7k2-disker)
<RoyK> mmh. ny ramme, svart og matt som en vinternatt
<RoyK> helt off-topic,selvsagt
<malin> så ikke en ubuntu-sykkel?
<RoyK> malin: jeg nerder på mange områder, men å putte pingviner og sånt fjas på en sykkel, er ikke min greie ;)
<silverarrow> på pc-en passer de fint
<silverarrow> jeg liker de pingvinene
<silverarrow> noen som kan bygge pakker?
<silverarrow> hva skal det til for å gjøre slikt
<RoyK> vi
<silverarrow> hvis jeg leter etter en oppskrift å lage siste minitube pakke
 * RoyK mumler noe om google
<silverarrow> hi hi
<silverarrow> tror du ikke jeg sitter og googler da
<silverarrow> compiling
<silverarrow> man kan si kompilere på norsk?
<Kagee> ja ...
<silverarrow> jeg burde kanskje begynne med å slå opp ordet og se hva det egentlig betyr
<Kagee> men kode skrives ofte slik at den er på engelsk, men kan bruke oversettelsesfiler når programmet brukes
<silverarrow> sånn helt uten vider får jeg assosiasjoner i retning "legge i hauger"
<silverarrow> kode, det er ?
<silverarrow> :-|
<Kagee> ...
<silverarrow> prikk prikk prikk
<Kagee> kildekode?
<silverarrow> tre korte tre lange tre korte
<Kagee> det menneskelesbare språket programmer er skrevet i ?
<silverarrow> ok
<silverarrow> himmel
<silverarrow> det er inviklet
<Kagee> Hvis du ikke vet hva kildekode er, så tror jeg du bør starte med å lese litt på egenhand på google.
<silverarrow> ...leser...
<malin> RoyK: om det var en ubuntu-sykkel, så tenkte jeg jo mer på ubuntu-logoen :p :)
<silverarrow> en orage og brun sykkel
<silverarrow> orange
<silverarrow> ...nei
<silverarrow> nja
<silverarrow> muligens
<silverarrow> dbs har noen brune modeller nå, fine, oppkalt etter kaffe typer
<silverarrow> bysykler, landevei
<malin> eller lilla <3
<silverarrow> de ville vært skikkeilg bra som ubuntu sykkel, faktisk
<silverarrow> ja, jeg likte den lilla reinbue bakgrunnen
<malin> mh :)
<malin> da jeg kjørte gnome-panels så ordnet jeg den en gang til skikkelig rosa :)
<silverarrow> jeg kom bare til å tenke på ubuntuforumet, man får kaffebønner etter hvert som man poster og slikt,
<malin> tihi :)
<silverarrow> og det er orange og brunt
<silverarrow> jeg har hatt litt aversjon mot orange og brunt
<malin> tja. det passer jo sammen...
<malin> va vel pop på 70-tallet
<malin> tror eg
<silverarrow> jeg ser jo at 70 tallet har periodevis vært inn igjen siden 90 tallet men huff og huff
<malin> ja
<silverarrow> mye 60 tall nå synes jeg
<malin> det er kanskje mer 60-tallet faktisk ja
<silverarrow> jeg ser jenter som ser litt london 1960 ut
<silverarrow> høye blanke støvler med spenner
<silverarrow> korte skjørt
<silverarrow> jeg lurer på hvor de himla høye skoene kommer fra
<malin> aner ikke, men kult med høye sko
<silverarrow> før var det større avstand mellom ekte jenter og drag-artister
<silverarrow> i hvert fall i kle- og sko veien
<malin> og du mener avstanden har blitt mindre?
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> ja i hvert fall når det gjelder klær
<silverarrow> når klær skaper karikaturer
<malin> syntes det er ganske så forskjellig jeg, men kanskje avstanden har blitt mindre da
<malin> drag-artister kler seg jo ofte ganske ille :S
<silverarrow> heldigvis jenter er hakket finere
<silverarrow> det er liksom en liten trend man kan spore her og der som får meg til å tenke på drag-artister
<silverarrow> får ikke håpe det går den veien
<silverarrow> det må være mye penger i omløp for tiden
<silverarrow> serious memtest
<malin> serious memtest?
<silverarrow> beklager, feilposting
<silverarrow> memtest fra grub
<malin> ah. enete memtesten jeg kunne komme på i farten også :)
<malin> vingvinen forsvant
<malin> silverarrow: har du stort sett fått Ubuntu til å virke på powerpc-arkitetkurmaskina di? :)
<silverarrow> ja, men jeg gikk for lubuntu
<silverarrow> det kan være xubuntu er minst like bra
<Kagee> it's better :-P
<silverarrow> jeg har ikke prøvd ubuntu med unity, jeg tenkte det ble for mye for den
<silverarrow> maskinen booter helt fint, libre office (det aller viktigste) funker knirkefritt
<silverarrow> firefox og midori funker
<silverarrow> bank og java funker
<silverarrow> men nrk ikke en sjanse
<silverarrow> til og men den nrk greien for linux sluttet å virke
<silverarrow> I siste oppdatering av firefox mistet html5 lyden
<silverarrow> jeg prøver å få minitube til å funke
<silverarrow> den krasher
<silverarrow> jeg prøver å få minitube til å virke
<silverarrow> men den krasher
<silverarrow> virker til dels med en addon i firefox
<silverarrow> alt av flash og videoer  trøbler seg
<silverarrow> jeg installerte Totem for noen sa den virket med nrk og var ikke "broken" for ppc
<silverarrow> men funker heller ikke
<silverarrow> Flash Video Replacer forsvant i går
<silverarrow> uvisst når han som lager den legger den ut igjen
<silverarrow> jeg har fått Gnash til å funke i Midori
<silverarrow> men plugin er brutt for mozilla nettlesere
<silverarrow> jeg må nok skaffe meg en ny macbook pro
<silverarrow> minitube funker for ppc i tiger og leopard
<silverarrow> osx
<malin> |tja, så en kan vel konkludere med at det er noen mangler
<malin> og en irc-klient som ikke er så stabil....
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-01
<superos> "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" på alle dagens oppgraderinger.
<superos> flott
<superos> må vel være noe galt med repoet
<superos> no.archive.ubuntu.com
<malin> kanskje spørre Berge om hva som skjer?
<malin> hm, jeg laster visst fra samme repo som deg
<malin> det norske
<superos> W: GPG error: http://no.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<malin> så rart
<malin> jeg fikk ikke den der da jeg kjørte en aptitude update og en aptitude  safe-upgrade
<malin> sjekker med apt-get
<malin> nix
<superos> ok, takk
<superos> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-the-ubuntu-gpg-error-badsig.html
<superos> Var det som skulle til ^
<malin> og vips? :)
<malin> men hvorfor skjer det?
<superos> Ja, si det. Problemet er at dette er lite gunstig for "folk flest".
<malin> nettopp
<malin> er jo fint at man kan løse det, men det interessante er jo hvorfor skjer det
<malin> og disse "folk flest" er vel ikke interessert i å støte på sånt :)
<malin> og kjøre komandoer og sånt
<superos> jepp
<geirha> Det virker som nedlastingen av pakkelistene feiler noen ganger, og at apt ikke håndterer det på en god måte.
<malin> ah
<RoyK> wb malin
<RoyK> måtte støvle vm-en - litt gammel glib, gammel kjerne osv
<malin> ja...
<malin> jeg så ikke at du hadde spurt om det før det var for seint :p
<RoyK> noe stort tap?
<malin> i grunn ikke
<malin> ser ut som det er log bakover på samtaler
<RoyK> hjmmeserveren min er skammelig stabil
<malin> ja
<RoyK> kom nettopp en orion over her :)
<silverarrow> veldig rart, men flash er dårlig på en helt ny macbook pro
<silverarrow> den spiller greit nok, men bilde er ikke fint
<silverarrow> det er bedre på en gammel hp med core2duo og langt fra retina skjerm
<silverarrow> spiller nrk
<silverarrow> den nye prøve versjonen
<silverarrow> det må være noe man kan gjøre, for å få uttelling på retinaskjermen?
<silverarrow> er adobe flash bedre i windows enn osx? virker helt usannsynlig i disse dager
<sigurdga_> kanskje den gode skjermen viser hvor dårlig det egentlig er, sånn som det var da folk fikk gikk bort fra CRT og syntes bildene de hadde ble dårligere?
<silverarrow> ja det trodde jeg også først, helt HP maskinen og Macen står vedsiden av hverandre
<silverarrow> kan det være nettverkskortet?
<silverarrow> rart
<silverarrow> HP maskinen med HD skjerm er merkbart klarere og mer finkornet
<silverarrow> men kun i nrk viduet
<silverarrow> det størstefoskjellen med retinaskjermen er de klare fargene
<silverarrow> og nrk har ikke så klare farger heller
<silverarrow> bør bli bedre
<malin> crt-skjermer gir jo fantastisk bilde, i alle fal dataskjermer som har høy oppløsning :)
<silverarrow> ja, hp skjermen er finfin, men ikke så klar i fargene, og nrk har full hd kvalitet på den
<silverarrow> rart det skal være så dårlig oppløsning på macen
<silverarrow> det må være en grei forklaring
<silverarrow> det må være signal
<silverarrow> for der ble hp maskinen like kornet en stund
<silverarrow> men macen er slik hele tiden
<silverarrow> ...skillingsboller smaker heldigvis like godt hvilke maskine en ser på
<malin> ja :) så skillingsbollene får ikke noe eplesmak avå være i nærheten av macen?
<silverarrow> nei
<silverarrow> men det kunne jo blitt bra
<silverarrow> kanel sukker og epler
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-02
<malin> ja :)
<malin> apple-snurrer
<malin> med retina sukker
<malin> så mye sukker at du ikke ser kornene :p
<sigurdga_> haha
<silverarrow_> nå heller jeg til et eller annet med prossesseringen av flash
<silverarrow_> laptopen bufrer over et minutt uten å trenge nett
<silverarrow_> to nærmer
<malin> hm. jeg prøve å installere Adobe Air på serveren
<malin> har på X-forwarding
<malin> får meding om at installasjonen ikke kan gjøres i den adobe airinstallsaken
<malin> samt denne meldingen i terminal
<malin> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication
<malin> har prøvd en del ting etter å ha googlet, men ikke løst seg
<silverarrow> adobe air?
<malin> ja.. prøver å være lovlydig her. skal ha inn wimp på serveren
<silverarrow> jeg har trøbbel med siste adboe også
<malin> spotify har jeg gitt opp nå
<malin> så wimp igjen, men ser dåårlig ut så langt
<silverarrow> går det an å ha adobe ulovlig?
<malin>  så da får jeg bare fortsette piratvirksomheten
<malin> nei
<malin> det går nok ikke ;)
<silverarrow> ja vi trenger noen pirat3er
<malin> ikke adobe air i alle fall
<malin> ja,  uten pirater, ingen som kan arrestere og bure inne og kreve 4milliarder pr mp3-fil
<malin> kanskje laste ned i flac i stedet :)
<silverarrow> jeg er ikke helt inne på det
<silverarrow> flac?
<silverarrow> jeg vet hva fnac er
<malin> lasta ned i dårlig mp3-kvalitet == lavere straff fordi man ikke har stjålet hele sangen, kun innenfor hørbart område :p
<malin> flac er sån looseless format for lyd
<silverarrow> så mer firm ?
<silverarrow> tight?
<malin> firm?
<silverarrow> less loose?
<silverarrow> loosless
<malin> tapsløst
<malin> kanskje stavet jeg det feil
<silverarrow> lol
<malin> :$
<silverarrow> jeg har ikke peiling
<malin> ah
 * silverarrow googler loosless
<silverarrow> hva er rogn på engelsk?
<silverarrow> rognebærtre da
<silverarrow> ikke fiskeversjonen
<malin> hm, det er et godt spørsmål
<silverarrow> rowan
<silverarrow> trikset var å google det latinske
<silverarrow> tok en stund
<silverarrow> de bruker jo det som etternavn i england
<silverarrow> eller er det fornavn?
<malin> tja, han Atkinson heter da Rowan til fornavn
<silverarrow> liker du amatørdetektiver?
<johslarsen> set *highlight*
<johslarsen> ops, missing slash
<silverarrow> skal dere kjøpe windows 8?
<malin> nei
<silverarrow> jeg tror jeg må
<malin> ah, hvorfor?
<silverarrow> vel, noen programemr som ikke er så praktisk i osx eller ubuntu
<silverarrow> embla
<malin> aha
<malin> da så
<silverarrow> jeg har ikke prøvd ubuntu egentlig
<silverarrow> de siste to versjonene
<malin> nei sant nok
<malin> men om det er et program som du trenger osv og som ikke finnes for os-x eller ubuntu, så burde ikke valget være vanskelig :)
<silverarrow> ja, jeg like å ha windows
<silverarrow> det er slektsgransking
<malin> jeg har jo windows på denne selv. spill f.eks. er jo fint der
<silverarrow> data verden er bare ikke helt kompertibel
<silverarrow> jeg burde gjeren vært flinkere med wine
<silverarrow> men det er litt kjelkete
<malin> det kan være knotete, ting fungerer ikke alltid så optimalt
<malin> noen ganger gjør det de da
<silverarrow> ville du tatt 64 bits på en core2duo cpu?
<silverarrow> jeg må nok ha mer ram,
<silverarrow> 3GB
<silverarrow> kan ha 8 tror jeg
<malin> ja, om det er 64-bit cpu så ville jeg nok kjørt 64-bit os uavhengig av ramen
<malin> men om det er noe forskjell aner jeg ikke :)
<malin> nei, da blei jeg pirat.... :S
<malin> men men
<malin> også tar jeg natta på overtid og vel så det....
<malin> Good morning Ubuntu Norge
<superos_ux31> God morgen :-)
<malin> :D
<malin> kanskje mer god midt på dagen, men er jo søndag
<geirha> Jepp, det er morgen frem til klokka to på søndager
<geirha> SÃ¥ god morgen
<malin> ja :D
<geirha> Noen som spiller mtg?
<RoyK> goddagen
<malin> mtg er da?
<malin> hey RoyK
<malin> Just another Ubuntu-day, eller er det i dag alle får ubuntu på desktop
<geirha> Magic: The Gathering
<geirha> Hm. Nå har det skjedd noe rart her etter sist oppdatering. Venstre Ctrl + Venstre Alt får aktivt vindu til å sprette rundt
<malin> hm. nei, ikke hørt om
<geirha> Skjer kun i sesjonen min, ikke i gjesteøkta, så da er det sikkert noe gammel konfig som skaper krøll
<malin> så rart.
<malin> unity --replace     ?
<geirha> Tror heller jeg må resette unitys konfig eller noe
<malin> ah
<geirha> unity --reset hjalp ikke
<malin> men har du rørt den da?
<malin> ok
 * RoyK husker mtg da det kom ;)
<malin> ah, det er magic ? bare digitalt
<geirha> Man sier ofte bare Magic i stedet for Magic: The Gathering. Det er det kortspillet, ja.
<geirha> Jeg fant gccg her om dagen, hvor man kan spille mtg over nettet, gratis. http://gccg.sourceforge.net/
<malin> aha :)
<malin> aldri spilt
<RoyK> lage obama-øl? http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2012/09/01/ale-chief-white-house-beer-recipe
<sigurdga_> ikke akkurat etter renhetslovene, men helt sikkert god
<RoyK> hva er i strid med renhetslovene der?
<silverarrow> noen som har peiling på flash, cpu og grafikken?
<RoyK> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<silverarrow> jeg har lurt på om macbook pro kan ha prosesser som kjører mens nettleseren spiller av nrk for eksempel
<RoyK> hvorfor ikke?
<RoyK> det er jo bare en datamaskin, med cpu og gpu og minne og et os
<silverarrow> nrk er så kornet og uklar på en helt ny mabook pro i7
<silverarrow> og helt fin på en HP core2do
<silverarrow> core2duo
<RoyK> gamle nrk tv, eller den nye beta-varianten?
<silverarrow> og det må være en måte å få det enda bedre på mabooken med retinaskjerm
<RoyK> den gamle bruker silverlight, som suger ganske hardt
<silverarrow> nye beta, men det er mye det samme med silverlight
<RoyK> den nye er html5-basert, så vidt jeg husker, eller flash?
<RoyK> tv.nrk.no
<RoyK> prøv den
<silverarrow> den  nye er adobe flash
<RoyK> stemmer
<silverarrow> nrk mente html5 ikke funker helt enda
<RoyK> men den funker *nogle* hakk bedre enn den gamle
<RoyK> kan forstå den - html5 funker bare på nye ting, og nrk vil jo nå massene
<silverarrow> jeg synes windows mediaplayer versjonen var helt fint
<silverarrow> ja og adobe flash er kostnadsfri tilgjengelig for nesten alle
<RoyK> litt bedre med adaptiv strømming enn med den silverlight-greia
<RoyK> men kan jo hende den er litt konservativ i båndbreddebruken
<silverarrow> silverlight er dårligere enn windows mediaversjonen av en eller annen grunn
<RoyK> har sett eksempler på det
<silverarrow> jeg mistenker det er noe med cpu-en som ikke vier all oppmerksomhet til flash spilleren
<RoyK> eh
<silverarrow> det er alltid litt småplukk med nye maskiner også
<RoyK> cpu-en gjør det den får beskjed om
<RoyK> os-et gjør det det får beskjed om
<RoyK> men om programvaren er ræva, så hjelper det ikke stort med ørten i7-prosessorer
<silverarrow> jeg kom på den tanken fordi...
<silverarrow> når jeg spiller kun nrk på HP maskinen er alt helt klart og finkornet, så snart jeg bruker andre programmer eller åpner en annen tab i nettleseren, får nrk spilleren samme kvalitet som på den nye macbooken
<silverarrow> men macbooken forblir kornete hele tiden
<RoyK> send en epost til nrk
<RoyK> de svarer normalt raskt
<RoyK> tror nok de vet mer om systemet enn jeg kan synse ;)
<silverarrow> og begge maskinene er på betaversjonen og nyeste adobe flash
<RoyK> jadajada - spør dem
<RoyK> ikke spør meg
<silverarrow> brb
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-28
<Solskogen> blir ikke mye snakk her når man ikke kan drive koseprat og annet fjas :)
<IvarB> nei...
<Malinux> Solskogen: det er jo bare å stikke en tur inn på ubuntu-no-offtopic :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-29
<dr0pix> RoyK: Hva synes du om Windows?
<dr0pix> RoyK: Kan du sette opp en testwm? :P
<RoyK> dr0pix: windows er et nødvendig onde for enkelte ting - jeg bruker det når jeg ikke har andre valg
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-30
<Malinux> nødvendig onde.. Er fronter og annet enn IE kranglete? Ser ut til at man ikke får opp alle valgene i Firefox
<Mathias> skal visstnok være en ny fronter i år, har ikke fått prøvd den
<Mathias> men gamle funket helt fint i ff i fjor :p
<Malinux> oki, problemet er å dele en fil med andre man sammarbeider med. Det valget får man i IE, men ikke i FF, Opera, Chrome og sånt
<Mathias> :o
<Mathias> fyr opp en ve-æmm eller installer wine ;p
<Malinux> blir nok en tur innom it
<Malinux> så svarer de vel. have you tried to shower it up your arse?
<Malinux> pussig hvor mye som virker, men irriterende når det mangler noe nå og da
<RoyK> Malinux: begynt å studere igjen?
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> noen våkne?
#ubuntu-no 2013-08-31
<Mathias> nei, vi konspirerer bare
<trond_> Vel. 1 år senere er jeg Linux bruker. Droppa Windows 7 til fordel for Linux Mint 15 Mate.
<Malinux> trond kom, han så, han gikk
<Mathias> higi
<Mathias> hihi*
<jo-erlend_> :)
<IvarB> Til info: jeg bruker også linux
<IvarB> bare så dere vet det asså...
 * RoyK drifter bare et hundretalls linux-servere :P
<Mathias> fyi: jeg bruker KUN linux :D
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-01
<Malinux> siden jeg hadde ontopic-prat i offtopic-kanalen, så flytter jeg meg over her.
<Malinux> det er altså en mac mini mid 2011 som har fått seg ubuntu 12.04.3 lts
<Malinux> den har en broadcom-trådløssak
<Malinux> og ved forsøk på å installere driveren med jockey
<Malinux> får man denne feilmeldingen
<Malinux> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<Malinux> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<Malinux> og her er jockey-loggen
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6051431/
<Malinux> jeg måtte forøvrig også boote den fra grub-shell
<Malinux> noe som er noe upraktisk
<Mathias> btw, hva brukte du til å boote?
<Mathias> iom at det alltids kan endres i grubconfigen
<Mathias> har lært meg litt grb2
<Mathias> grub2*
<Malinux> jeg bootet med rEFIt
<Malinux> også velger jeg ubuntu der og havner så i grub-shell
<Malinux> her er /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf
<Solskogen> Malinux: Noen grunn til at du går for en såpass "gammel" ubuntu-utgave?
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6051459/
<Mathias> Solskogen: er LTS
<Malinux> Solskogen: det er en lts, så den er ikke gammel. Grunnen er enkel
<Malinux> LTS
<Malinux> den ble nettopp nyere også ved at den gikk fra 12.04.2 til 12.04.3 i august
<Mathias> hvilken radio er det i den?
<Mathias> lspci eller lsusb
<Malinux> radio oslofjord, energy og p2
<Malinux> eller ah
<Malinux> vent litt skal vi se :)
<Mathias> hihi
<Solskogen> jaja, jeg vet det. men mac-støtte er ikke nødvendigvis top notch.
<Solskogen> jo nyere, jo bedre.
 * Mathias foretrekker å skrive mækk, da er det alltids en sjanse å treffe ø istedet for æ
<IvarB> hehe
<Malinux> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 02)
<Solskogen> Malinux: om du har muligheten så forsøk i med en nyere utgave av ubuntu.
<Solskogen> i verste fall, forsøk en nyere kjerne.
<Malinux> er det enklere å bare installere nyere kjerne kanskje?
<Malinux> er jo der alt av drivere ligger
<Mathias> gjør det :p
<Mathias> mulig at jockey bruker feil driver på kortet
<Malinux> er 3.8.0_29 her
<Malinux> Mathias: maybe
<hjd> Malinux: Nå vet jeg ikke hva du har prøvd eller ikke, men det er et par forslag rundt omkring på nettet, bla  http://askubuntu.com/questions/181455/broadcom-bcm4331-not-working-on-new-mac-mini-5-1/182336#182336
<Malinux>  er jo 3.8 som er på siste ubuntu versjon, og samme som er på 12.04.3
<Mathias> mm
<Malinux> prøvde manuellt i sted ,men kan prøve fra skratch
<hjd> Hm, det svaret sier jo egentlig 4311, selvom tråden ellers dreier seg om 4331 dog.
<Malinux> ok
<Mathias> hjd: burde ikke være stor forskjell
<Mathias> kjører vel nøyaktig samme driver
<hjd> Mathias: Nja, det kan være vanskelig å anslå uten å ha sett på hvilken maskinvare driveren er skrevet for. Man vet aldri helt hva de har endret fra en versjon til en annenn
<Malinux> men jeg prøvde ikke den b43-firmwaresaken
<Malinux> så da tster jeg hjd-metoden, så kommer det tilbakemelding om/når jeg får rebootet
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6051508/http://paste.ubuntu.com/6051508/
<Malinux> oi, dobbelt
<Malinux> men en av dem burde være nok for å se outputen
<Malinux> kanskje svar nummer 2 virker i stedet
<jo-erlend_> Solskogen, 12.04.3 er omtrent en uke gammel :)
<jo-erlend_> Malinux, er ikke broadcom-driverne proprietære? Ellers hadde det jo ikke vært noe poeng å installere fra jockey uansett. Jeg mener; da hadde de jo vært inkludert i utgangspunktet. Med andre ord; hjelper vel lite å bytte kjerne.
<Solskogen> hvor mange gåseøyne måtte jeg brukt for å få frem poenget mitt?
<jo-erlend_> :)
<Solskogen> jeg viste dog ikke at 12.04.3 brukte en såpass ny kjerne som 3.8.
<jo-erlend_> 12.04.3 har ny kjerne og sånt.
<jo-erlend_> det er en av greiene med dotreleases for LTS. Det er primært for å støtte nyere maskinvare, men det har jo også andre fordeler.
<jo-erlend_> men det gjelder altså bare for nye installasjoner. Hvis du har en tidligere 12.04LTS-installasjon, så erstattes ikke kjernen ved normal oppgradering. Da må du installere den manuelt.
<Malinux> jo-erlend_:ja, det er jo et godt poeng. de er jo properitære, så nyere kernel som du sier burde ha lite å si :)
<Malinux> nå sal jeg prøve en reboot, så får vi se da :)
<Malinux> bør vel gi meg snart også
<Malinux> tada. da var det wifi her :D
<Malinux> da mangler det å finne ut hvorfor jeg har lav oppløsning + hvordan fikse grub
<Malinux> og når jeg rebooter, så skrur den seg av ish
<Malinux> man må trykke den helt av manuelt, så skru den på igjen manuelt. boksen altså
<Malinux> men siden intel graphics installer bare finnes for 13.04 og opover, så må jeg vel installere den rfa source?
<Mathias> Malinux: kanskje fly inn på broadcom sine sider og hent draiveren manuelt?
<Mathias> husker ikke om de hiver ut driverne sånn, men skader ikke å sjekke
<Malinux> Mathias: broadcom funker nå ;)
<Malinux> nå er det intel
<Mathias> gadd ikke lese :P
<Malinux> prøvde å installere grafikkinstalleren deres fra source, men fortsatt maser den om at jeg har feil distro
<Malinux> damn
<Mathias> skal våge meg inn i dusjen :p
<Malinux> våge faktisk
<Mathias> man kan jo bli ren! :(
<Malinux> fordi de har stoppet support for 12.04 og 12.10
<Mathias> rene risikosporten
<Malinux> 12.04 er lts, de kan jo ikke bare droppe support for den
<Malinux> amøber
<Malinux> er det fordid et er mange hinder mellom deg og dusjen, eller fordi du risikerer å drukne? underbitt?
<Malinux> da får man installere denne 13.04 da, siden det er det intel ønsker at jeg skal gjøre, tydeligvis
<Solskogen> Malinux: og nå skal du begyne å konspirere om atte jeg jobber i intel, right? :-)
<Malinux> Solskogen: ja ;)
<Malinux> det er jo en helt klar forbindelse her mellom Solskogen og intel. mistenksomt når Solskogen sieer: hvorfor en så "gammel" distro... :p
<Malinux> hehe
<Malinux> men jeg burde jo egentlig lagt denne maccen fra meg, stukket av gårde. for kusina mi stakkrs er uten nett. noe med en kabel som har satt seg fast
<Mathias> skal ikke kablene sitte fast?
<Mathias> hmm, unity legger seg bak alle vinduene, wth?
<Mathias> dash var det vel
<Mathias> ser ut som skype loker det til :o
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> faktisk verre enn det
<Mathias> alt som er maksimert herper det totalt
<Mathias> en utlogging/inlogging fikset det :P
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-26
<winb> Har en laptop med Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8GiB ram. Burde jeg velge 64-bit versjon av Ubuntu?
<geirha> Ja
<Mathias> winb: om så lenge CPUen støtter 64-bit bit, gå for det
<Mathias> (med mindre du trenger 32-bit til noe spesifikke greier)
<winb> lubuntu :-)
<winb> I like
<winb> Jeg får mange dialogbokser som popper opp når jeg logger inn på nettbank med icedtea-plugin i firefox. Selv om jeg huker av "remember this" så får jeg like mange popups neste gang. Noen andre alternativer til icedtea jeg kan bruke?
<winb> Gjerne frie
<winb> eller åpne
<geirha> Er kun oracle og icedtea så vidt jeg vet.
<geirha> Bare hold ut litt til så kommer bankid med en javafri løsning
<geirha> "Real soon now(tm)"
<winb> Bruker bankid på mobil jeg, men samboeren er tvunget til å bruke kodebrikke
<winb> :-(
<winb> iphone har ikke støtte for bankid?
<winb> kansje feil kanal å spørre på
<_404`d> Burde da ikke være noen teknisk begrunnelse for at den ikke skal gjøre det.
<_404`d> Men støtter banken hennes bruk av mobiltelefon istedet for kodebrikke da?
<winb> ja
<_404`d> Noe slikt? https://www.bankid.no/Dette-er-BankID/BankID-app-for-iOS-og-Android/
<Malinux> winb: tja i følge one call, så har de en løsning som passer alle telefoner
<Malinux> hva nå enn det vil si :) jeg vet ikke hvordan det virker
<winb> ok
<RoyK> geirha: javafri løsning er visst utsatt - tror ETA skal være oktober (i år) eller noe
<RoyK> geirha: og det funker med openjdk også
<RoyK> v7, that is
<geirha> ja, det er icedtea det
<geirha> men den kan fortsatt ikke verifisere sertifikater
<geirha> så vidt jeg vet
<RoyK> det er jo en ganske stygg bug, spør du meg :P
<geirha> men det er jo java ...
<Malinux> java....
<Malinux> minner meg om javazone-videoen med Espen Ecbo og han der Ernst som jobber med kaffe :)
<winb> Malinux: Fant ikke den på youtube jeg
<Malinux> nei, den er visst ikke der. jeg kan poste en link så du kan laste den ned :)
<Malinux> http://malinkb.dyndns.org/javazone/
<Malinux> men last den ned før du ser den :)
<winb> Får ikke åpnet linker på en fornuftig måte i LXTerminal
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> ikke med wget ?
<geirha> winb: Ctrl+klikk
<winb> geirha: Takk
<winb> geirha: Der løste du en liten hodepine
<Malinux> eh, wget åpner jo ikke linker :) hehe
<Malinux> som jeg foreslo :p
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-27
<_404`d> Vel da så
<_404`d> Skolen har to nettverk, der bare en av de funker på Linux og du må manuelt endre autentiseringsmetoden
<_404`d> Atpåtil, om du ikke er heldig vil du bare få en av flere mulige kryptisk feilmelding fra wpa_supplicant
<_404`d> *kryptiske
<Malinux> hm, irriterende det hørtes ut da
<RoyK> _404`d: 802.1x eller mac-adresse-blokkering eller noe? hvis det er sistnevnte, kan du jo prøve å stjele mac-adressen fra en eksisterende maskin ;)
<_404`d> Som sagt /det andre nettverket/ funker
<_404`d> SÃ¥ basically uvenlig satt opp
<RoyK> begge trådløse?
<RoyK> som regel er det bedre sikkerhet på trådløst enn på kabla nett, siden endel systemadministratorer av en eller annen grunn tror at ingen kan finne på noe så dumt som å stikke inn en tp-kabel i veggen
<_404`d> Begge to er sikret, begge to bruker samme server for autentisering
<_404`d> Men har kommet meg på, de sa det bare var "ett nettverk som støttet Linux"
<_404`d> IDK hvordan de har fått til det da
<RoyK> _404`d: mulig de bruker <hemmeligautentiseringsprotokollutviklaforåslippehækkere>
<_404`d> hue hue
<RoyK> _404`d: hva slags feilmelding får du om du prøver å koble deg på det nettet som etter sigende ikke har linux-støtte?
<_404`d> Husker ikke helt, og nå er jeg nådd "bryr meg ikke lenger"-punktet
<RoyK> heh
<_404`d> For å si det sånn, det var det de sa men tviler på at det er det som egentlig ligger bak
<RoyK> høres noe tvilsomt ut
<RoyK> lag 2-autentisering er ikke så magisk
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-28
<skandix> morn
<citoyen> mrn
<skandix> står til
<citoyen> travelt
<Aeyoun> Har noen sett et produkt som basically er en harddisk eller to med en Raspberry Pi på toppen i et nett lite kabinett? Til å kjøre Ubuntu Server på, selvsagt.
<Dry_Lips> ...
<Dry_Lips> This Ubuntu Installer Bug Wipes Your Disk Without You Realising ---> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/ubuntu-installer-bug-wipes-partitions
<Mathias> Aeyoun: har ikke sett et, men kan ikke du bare kjøpe inn en sånn usb-dock og trø en harddisk inn i den?
<Mathias> (ikke regn med supre hastigheter)
<RoyK> Aeyoun: rpi pluss usb-hub pluss gaffa :D
<RoyK> Aeyoun: det er andre rpi-liknende greier som kommer med (e)SATA som passer bedre
<RoyK> Aeyoun: uansett - skal du ha to disker, vil du kanskje ha dem i speil, og om du da bruker en rpi, så er hastigheten mot diskene heller laber pga USB2
<RoyK> Aeyoun: funker sikkert fint til å strømme fra, men du vil jo at diskene skal kunne snakke med maskina på noen lunde vettug hastighet med tanke på gjenoppbygging av speil osv
<Aeyoun> RoyK: ok, hvilke har SATA(n)?
<Mathias> satan? :p
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Jeg trenger bare to identiske små lagringsstasjonre med Linux og kanskje en TB. Hastighet er ikke noe stort problem.
<Aeyoun> Mathias: ja? Har du ikke lent deg over et kabinett med armen langt inni det og prøvd og finne ut hva som er opp og ned på SATA(n)-kontakten?
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> for jeg kan stirre inn gjennom fronten, venstre-sida og høyresida på kabinettet :P
<Mathias> kan vel også se gjennom toppen
<Mathias> og de låsehakene kjenner man også ganske godt
<RoyK> Aeyoun: google it - beaglebone black er én, det er mange der ute
<Aeyoun> Men ingen som har sett noen ferdige produkter? Kall det et OS-løst NAS, om du vil.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: såkalte OS-løse NAS har som regel en liten ARM-dings med Linux, ofte med ei rimelig gammal kjerne, med ditto svakheter i mdraid
<RoyK> Aeyoun: RAID gjøres i programvare - selv store SAN i petabyteklasse gjør dette med vanlige prosessorer, som regel på linux, men for de større, med egen programvare for RAID-biten
<Aeyoun> Det ble Pi.
<Aeyoun> B+ modellen.
<Malinux> weee
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-29
<Mathias> mrn
<Mathias> err
<RoyK> Aeyoun: QNAP har jo noen fine greier, men kanskje litt dyre
<RoyK> http://www.prisjakt.no/product.php?p=1385015
<RoyK> garantert linux under panseret :P
<RoyK> ikke noe poeng å finne opp nye hjul
<RoyK> http://www.ereldgos.is/
<Aeyoun> RoyK: De har fakitsk en git-app som hadde møtt mitt bruk perfekt også.
<Aeyoun> RoyK: SÃ¥ var det dette med lukkede plattformer igjen da. ;-)
#ubuntu-no 2014-08-30
<Aeyoun> Veksten i markedsandel fortsetter. http://gs.statcounter.com/#desktop-os-NO-monthly-201404-201408
<Aeyoun> Det må jo være en skolekrets eller noe som har skiftet til Linux.
#ubuntu-no 2015-08-26
<AndyOslo> Hmmm, skal jeg tvangsinstallere Linux på laptopen til kona, siden hun er i Spania, eller er hælvete løs da tror dere? :-P
<Mathias> kommer an på hvor god beskyttelse du har
<RoyK> AndyOslo: ville i så fall ha satt inn ny disk (ssd) for å kunne gå tilbake til windows hvis det blir full krig ;)
<RoyK> hvis det sitter snurris der fra før, kan du jo bare kalle det en oppgradering ;)
<Mathias> si at det er windows 11, hihi
<RoyK> hihi
<AndyOslo> Tror jeg hadde gått for å lage et image av det nåværende innholdet, har nylig bytta til SSD på maskinen, og det var den værste maskina jeg noen gang har bytta disk på, måtte pelle ut alt av maskina for å komme til disken
<AndyOslo> Mathias: Hu veit sånn noenlunde hvordan både Ubuntu og Mint ser ut, så så lettlurt er hun nok ikke
<RoyK> hehe
<Mathias> AndyOslo: hmm, annen WM + annet theme da?
<RoyK> fvwm2?
<Mathias> høres ut som en av de fancy tynne laptopene
<AndyOslo> Nei, det er en ganske tjukk laptop en Dell Inspiron 5010
<RoyK> Mia har en sånn en - måtte ut med mye rart før jeg fikk ut snurrisen, og måtte ta av toppdekselet på SSD-en for å få plass til den
<AndyOslo> Selv de relativt tynne Latitude E7440 laptopene mine er det lettere å komme til disken
<AndyOslo> RoyK: MÃ¥tte heldigvis ikke modifisere SSD'en jeg satte inn i denne
<RoyK> ikke det verste jeg har sett, men det er idiotisk å lage ting så vanskelig for å få bytta en jævla disk https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOsvyJDX1XU
<Mathias> på den forrige skolemaskinen min trenger du bare å skru ut 4 skruer så hadde du disken ute
<Mathias> på denne må jeg ut med 8
<Mathias> om jeg husker rett
 * RoyK synes alle disker bør være i skuffer, helst hotplug
<Mathias> kanskje ikke akkurat hotplug på laptop, med mindre du har en jævelsk feit blyboks av en laptop :P
<RoyK> Mathias: neida, men du skjønner tegninga
<AndyOslo> Er også veldig glad når diskene ligger i skuffer, en skrue for å løsne skuffen, og 4 skruer for å pelle ut disken av skuffen
<AndyOslo> Men hotplug og hotswap er helt knall på desktop og servere
<RoyK> finnes vel ikke servere uten hotplug lenger
<AndyOslo> Kan ikke huske å ha sett noen i alle fall
<AndyOslo> http://www.digi.no/incoming/2015/08/25/nytt-filsystem-garanterer-mot-datatap-etter-krasj
<RoyK> AndyOslo: høres ut som noe sånt zfs driver med
<AndyOslo> Ja, men ingen filsystem kan vell i seg selv forhindre datatap eller korrupte filer ved hw problemer
<RoyK> zfs klarer det fint
<RoyK> disk korrumperer data, zfs sjekker sjekksum, ser at dataene er dårlige, henter dem fra redundante plasser
<RoyK> ser ikke ut til at det superfilsystemet der sjekksummer noe ;)
<RoyK> veldig få filsystem sjekksummer data - de aller fleste satser på at disken og minnet og bussene i systemet fungerer perfekt
<RoyK> med ext4 kom det sjekksum av metadata sånn at hvis ting korrumperes på disk, så oppdages det (på ext3 får du heller en panic eller veldig mye mer korrumperte data)
<RoyK> btrfs gjør som zfs, men igjen, btrfs er ikke helt klart for produksjon
<AndyOslo> Ok, så med kombinasjonen av zfs og raid er ganske trygt altså
<AndyOslo> Noen bakdeler med den kombinasjonen?
<RoyK> zfs kjører raid sjøl, bruker ikke md eller noe
<RoyK> ulempa med zfs, er at det ikke er i nærheten av like fleksibelt som md
<RoyK> du kan ikke endre raidnivå eller utvide med en disk i et raid (kalles VDEV i ZFS-land)
<RoyK> men du kan legge til flere VDEV-er (nytt raidsett)
<RoyK> md er nok noe av det mest fleksible jeg har sett av raidgreier
<AndyOslo> Ok, det ser ut til at jeg burde holde meg til md.....
#ubuntu-no 2015-08-28
<AndyOslo> kolj
#ubuntu-no 2016-08-29
<gmh> RoyK: Nei, ser ikke sånn ut. Likevel merkelig at denne blir installert uten at jeg har bedt om det :P
<RoyK> aner virkelig ikke
<ducasse> gmh: hvilken kernel var du på før? det har blitt en endring nå helt nylig i hvilke kernels som støttes, slik jeg oppfattet det gjelder det den originale kernelen til en release og siste hwe-stack. det vil si at om du installerte trusty med utopic-kernel vil du oppgraderes til xenial hwe stack.
<ducasse> men mulig jeg misforstod detaljene, jeg leste ikke nøye gjennom det.
#ubuntu-no 2016-08-31
<raidghost> RoyK: Around?
<raidghost>  vi kjører qemu, og hver andre time mister den faens maskinen som kjører i qemu-saken nettverket.
<raidghost> Debian 8.0
<raidghost> Den mister til og med IPen sin, fodi den også mister tilgang til dhcp,. Setter jeg statisk, får detn fremdeles ikke pinget noe som helst.
<RoyK> kvm?
<RoyK> og hva slags nettverksoppsett? nat eller bridge?
<raidghost> RoyK: Nat
<raidghost>  Maskinen har kjørt i hele dag, og den har nett. Men den har ikke forwarda noen porter inn.
<raidghost> Så libvirt gjør noe som fjerner eksisterende portforwardinger.
<RoyK> foreslår at du ruker bridge
<RoyK> s/ruker/bruker/
<RoyK> mindre pes
<raidghost> Problemet med bridge er at da blir maskinen offentlig tilgjengelig, og kan hackes.
<RoyK> ufw enable :P
<raidghost> og det er i korte trekk?
<RoyK> dvs
<RoyK> ufw allow ssh ; ufw enable
<RoyK> ufw er en iptables-wrapper
<RoyK> en brannmur som er enkel å konfe og som gjør mye i bakgrunnen for å sikre ting og tang
<raidghost> Når maskinen kjører centos også?
<RoyK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall
<RoyK> centos7?
<raidghost> RoyK: Solbu kommer innom han har noen spørsmål
<raidghost> siden du er sånn geni på libvirt :P
<raidghost> Morn Solbu
<Solbu> :-)
<RoyK> raidghost: husker ikke om ufw finnes i centos7, det finnes i hvert fall ikke i eldre versjoner, men centos7 kommer med firewalld i stedet
<raidghost> RoyK: MERKELIG at libvirt har fungert glimrende på andre utgaver av debian da.
<Solbu> RoyK: Det er nok CentOS, men ikke fullversjonen. Det er en custom build fra FreePBX, ferdig oppsatta med asterix og webgui.
<Solbu> *oppsatt
<Solbu> Og nyeste release har en firewall, som jeg for øyeblikket har deaktivert da den er bak nat.
<RoyK> nei , ufw finnes ikke i centos
<RoyK> Solbu: asterisk, evt ;)
<raidghost> Kunne vel brukt brannmuren til freepbx om en setter tingen til bridge?
<RoyK> raidghost: aner ikke - men sa du ikke at det var centos?
<Solbu> Men hovedproblemet er at libvirt fjerner portforwardingene vi setter opp, når libvirt startes.
<raidghost> RoyK: libvirt kjører på debian 8.0
<Solbu> så jeg mistenker på bakgrunn av et par googlesøk at vi må legge inn et eller annet i libvort-configen, som forwarder.
<RoyK> kanskje prøve #virt @ irc.oftc.net
<RoyK> men hvilke porter er det som slutter å virke?
<raidghost> Mener det er port 5060
<raidghost> uten at jeg skal si det helt sikkert.
<RoyK> SIP
<Solbu> RoyK: Alle slutter å virke. :-)
<RoyK> Solbu: klarer SIP-klientene å registrere seg?
<Solbu> så da har jeg restarter firewallen (arno iptables firewall), men da går det noe tid så mister VMen hele nettverket.
<RoyK> også ssh?
<Solbu> Nei, ikke før jeg restarter firewallen på verten.
<RoyK> noe i loggene?
<Solbu> Nei.
<Solbu> …
<Solbu> Ikke som jeg ser hvert fall.
<Solbu> NÃ¥r det viruelle nettverket gikk ned sist, testa jeg med en ny VM uten disk og starta dsl-linux, den fikk ikke IP fra dhcp.
<Solbu> Statisk hjelper heller ikke..
<Solbu> Må restarte libvirt, og følgelig også VMene.
<RoyK> ok - bruk bridge, da
<RoyK> evt hør på #virt @ irc.oftc.net
<Solbu> Testa jo bridge, da funka det heller ikke. :D
<Solbu> Da fikk den riktig nok en IPv6-adresse, men ingenting gikk ut da heller.
<RoyK> merkelig
<raidghost> Vi får ta å sende arve fleksnes inn på datasenteret, å ta en sånn DÆÆÆÆÆÆÆ å
<Solbu> Hehe. Da blir det nok et massivt databrudd. :-)
<RoyK> jeg har vært borti noe tilsvarende en gang med ubuntu på hyper-v (win2008r2) hvor ubuntu-klientene ble kobla rett av nett uten at noe fantes i loggene
<raidghost> Solbu: Ettersom libvirt tydeligvis er på syre om dagen. så tror jeg at vi hadde klart oss med gamle login :P
<Solbu> Hehe, ja for vi holdt jo ikke på å gå tom for diskplass. :D
<RoyK> men uansett - prøv bridge
<Solbu> Var jo masse ledig plass på /usr – hele 150 MB ledig..
<RoyK> hihi
<RoyK> hva slags GUI er det dere har for aSterisk?
 * RoyK jobba med Asterisk for 7-8 år sia og lærte å hate kodebasen instent
<raidghost> :P
<raidghost> RoyK: Er freepbx grafisk grensesnitt.
<raidghost> sip show peer
<raidghost> mener jeg var en kommando i asterix om jeg ikke husker feil
<raidghost> og asterix -R
<RoyK> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreePBX
<RoyK> sip show peers
<RoyK> er det vel
<RoyK> SVJH
<RoyK> asterisk -r
<RoyK> SVJH
<raidghost> RoyK: Forslag til noen fornuftige SIP trunk providere?
<RoyK> har ikke jobba med sånt på *lenge* :)
<RoyK> raidghost: er dette et studieprosjekt?
<raidghost> Hadde vært gøy å vært egen sip trunk provider
<raidghost> Men det koster vel en FORMUE
<raidghost> RoyK: Jeg har en GAL lengsel etter få opp asterisk server, Ettersom jeg drev å lekte meg med det på debian maskinen min hos hu jeg var sammens med før
<raidghost> Det var sånn "Velkommen til Familien *****" . Du får nå 5 valg. For Far i huset tast 1. For Mor i huset tast 2. For Sønn i huset tast 3. For datteren i huset tast 4. Har du behov for snakke med noen mellom 18:00 og 22:00 tast 5 For fjøset.
<RoyK> hihi
<raidghost> Hadde sip trunk med eget nummer. og CDR faktura oversikt en kompis snekret til meg. Kunne se hvor lenge en samtale hadde vart. Hvor mye samtalen kostet til mobil
<RoyK> raidghost: hvilken internettlverandør har du?
<raidghost> Hvem som hadde ringt. Hvor lenge dem hadde snakket. og hvor mange minutter til utland og litt sånt
<raidghost> RoyK: Tenkte på?
<raidghost> For tiden så driver jeg å tester ut TELIA mobilt bredbånd.
<raidghost> For skole nettet til telenor suger balle og gørr og det som er.
<RoyK> mange internettleverandører leverer jo SIP-terminering
<RoyK> raidghost: videregående?
<raidghost> Ikke SIP trunk med brukernavn og passord
<raidghost> RoyK: Tar 3dje året dataelektroniker
<RoyK> raidghost: joda, noen har det
<raidghost> Internettleverandører gir en et SATA 2101 med ferdig oppsett
<raidghost> IKKE selve brukernavnet passordet porten og det andre dillet
<raidghost> SPA menmer jeg
<raidghost> ikke sata
<RoyK> ATA
<raidghost> har noen Fra sipura selv
<RoyK> har du prøvd å sniffe trafikken?
<raidghost> Funker ikke
<RoyK> TLS?
<raidghost> mamma og dem har et gunstig telio abbonement med 1000 ringeminutter til mobil
<raidghost> Kryptert , prøvd hente ut configen. Den er også kryptert
<raidghost> Transport layer Security ja
<RoyK> shttp://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Sip+Trunking+Providers
<raidghost> RoyK: Kunne du help out i formulering inne på den #virt kanalen?
<raidghost> Solbu virker til å ha gått i sånn Blues brothers TVtitte film modus
<Solbu> +google :-)
<RoyK> Hi. I have a VM configured with NATed networking. This works for a while, but then it's just cut off - no ping - no nothing until I restart libvirt
<RoyK> noe sånt?
<RoyK> raidghost: håper det er originalen :)
<raidghost> Den filmen er pisskjedelig.
<raidghost> Hadde sovna stående hadde jeg tittet på den
<RoyK> neida :)
<raidghost> Jau.
<raidghost> Det skal mye til at en film skal være bra.
<Malinux> hva må den ha for å være bra?
<raidghost> Den må fenge. er en grunn til at jeg ofte fast forwarder på filmer. Fordi dem mister den "spennende gnisten"
<Solbu> Hehe, ser 2000-utgaven, den som kom i 1997.
<raidghost> Solbu: Du har en melding fb
<RoyK> raidghost: prøv å høre på #asterisk om noen kan anbefale en plass å terminere SIP
<RoyK> raidghost: freeswitch er et annet VoIP-prosjekt som oppsto etter at folk var møkka lei av å feilsøke asterisk
<RoyK> raidghost: og for å være helt sikre på at asterisk ikke skulle gjenbruke koden deres, så slapp de den under MPL i stedet for GPL :P
<raidghost> Freeswitch har jeg prøvd. fatta nada:P
<RoyK> hihi
 * RoyK hiver opp en freepbx-vm
<raidghost> YEEEEEY
<raidghost> \ò/
<RoyK> må bare test litt ;)
<raidghost> hehehehe
<raidghost> Får satse på du får en error du også da :P
<RoyK> har ikke tatt i asterisk siden 2008 eller så
<RoyK> kjører alt i bro her - gidder ikke nat-krøll
<raidghost> Bro bro Brille. Nix(et) ringer localhost. Står på sin høyeste TLS ser ut over hav. Ser ut over hav.
<raidghost> :p
<Mathias> tror ikke den funket helt
<raidghost> åh? :=)
<raidghost> RoyK: Hur går det?
<RoyK> oppdaterer litt først
<raidghost> Nei fysj da
<raidghost> MÃ¥ du det?
<raidghost> :P
<raidghost> If it aint broken. Dont fix it
<Mathias> raidghost: teksten i forhold til melodien
<RoyK> raidghost: heh - jeg har jobba med drift såpass lenge at jeg har mine rutiner - det skader *veldig* skjeldent å oppdatere - det motsatte skader mye mer ;)
<RoyK> freepbx er visst basert på centos 6.6
<RoyK> eller SHMZ 6.6, noe som SVJH var en mellomting før redhat til slutt aksepterte CentOS
<RoyK> kanskje ikke så overraskende at Sangoma kjøpte FreePBX
<RoyK> vi hadde noen ISDN E1-kort fra Digium først, da jeg jobba med dette, og bytta seinere til kort fra Sangoma - *bittelitt* mer stabile for å si det sånn
<RoyK> det fulgte visst med noe trial-greier for terminering av SIP med freepbx, men den webregistreringa ser ut til å ikke funke helt - bare rot
<RoyK> fint GUI, da, hadde det bare virka :P
<RoyK> raidghost: gjetter at du blir greit fornøyd med Freepbx ;)
<RoyK> raidghost: kommer med egen brannmur også, så kan du kanskje kjøre nettet i bro uten å være altfor nærvøs
<Mathias> nær-vøs
<raidghost> EØS
<Malinux> Mathias: du mener vel å være nær voss?
 * Malinux har hatt en nær voss-opplevelse en gang
<Malinux> faktisk flere enn én gang
<raidghost> Oooh.
<raidghost> Malinux: Du får ta turen til bergen da. Så kan vi prøve vind tunnel ilag
<Malinux> vind tunnel, som i vindtunnel? Hvorfor skal iv prøve det?
<RoyK> kjenner folk som har vært i london og betalt masse tusen per time for å trene på fallskjermflyging i vindtunnel ;)
<RoyK> dvs frittfalltrening
<Malinux> aha
#ubuntu-no 2016-09-03
<Guest44469> nick catopett
#ubuntu-no 2017-08-28
<Malinux> heh, nå får jeg over 500Mbps på crashplan, men nå driver den med en fil den har fra før, men som har fått ny mappe
<RoyK> 500Mbps over en 250Mbps-link er slettes ikke dårlig
<Malinux> nei, det er nok for å ta igjen for alle årene med treg forbindelse tenker jeg. Dette er det CrashPlan som står bak :)
<RoyK> hihi
#ubuntu-no 2017-09-02
<raidghost> RoyK: ?
<raidghost> Prøver å svare deg i PM men nickserv driver å maser om at en må logge på for å skrive melding til deg
<Mathsterk> freenode har hatt noen spambots
<raidghost> Ja, jeg ble ufrivillig K-linet
<raidghost> Hvorfor er sdi deaktivert hos meg?
<RoyK> raidghost: logg deg inn i nickserv, så går det bedre
<raidghost> Jeg er innlogget i nickserv
<RoyK> jævlig mye spam på freenode fra tid til annen
<Mathsterk> raidghost: /m nickserv status
<RoyK> raidghost: men hva skjer?
<raidghost> Hva som skjer?
<raidghost> Nei jeg satt å las root log og der var det deaktivert sdi
<RoyK> nei - bare lurte, siden du spurte
<raidghost> status: One or more devices has been taken offline by the administrator. Sufficient replicas exist for the pool to continue functioning in a degraded state.
<RoyK> hm…
<RoyK> Malinux: eh - kan vi ha vært i feil tmux eller noe da vi dilla med den raidtest-vm-en din?
<RoyK> raidghost: noe data tapt? har du backup?
<raidghost> RoyK: Ingenting tapt. Jeg bare lurte på hvorfor den var deaktivert
<Malinux> raidghost: backup?
<raidghost> Skal skaffe meg disk til kopiere ut det jeg trenger backup av
<Malinux> ah
<raidghost> Mente du at den ene disken skulle være til backuP? ble ikke helt klok på det backup spørsmålet ditt.
<RoyK> raidghost: jeg satte opp duplicati mot jotta - funker fint
<raidghost> Jotta har vel KR PR GB?
<raidghost> Hvordan dytter jeg sdi inn igjen i aktive modus?
<raidghost> zpool online data sdi ?
<RoyK> nei, jotta har "uendelig" lagring med mindre du bruker "unødvendig mye", noe som er veldig relativt
<RoyK> raidghost: burde funke
<RoyK> tar vel litt tid med resilver, men ikke altfor mye
